# THE IDONTSHIV MEMORIAL WTF DID YOU EAT TODAY? THREAD.



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for a reboot :becky2










GOAT Christmas crisps :mark

Old thread:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-games/1660386-last-thing-youve-eaten.html


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

curry pie and chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No. All of my Weetabex and Pizza posts are gone. :sadbecky

I'm currently snacking on some more Cocktail Sausages I bought from Tesco. *sigh* I've found a new addiction. fpalm

(Waiting for someone to make some gay joke about me loving sausages :side


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm currently snacking on some more Cocktail Sausages I bought from Tesco. *sigh* I've found a new addiction. fpalm


If you think they're addictive you should probably stay away from pigs in blankets. They're like the sausage version of crack :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Salmon salad 



The Fourth Wall said:


> Cocktail Sausages


:hayden3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Salmon salad
> 
> :hayden3


Is that a joke about my manhood? :sadbecky



CJ said:


> If you think they're addictive you should probably stay away from pigs in blankets. They're like the sausage version of crack :beckylol


They are the best part about Christmas. :woo

I saw some Pigs in Blankets flavoured crisps the other day. :book Should have bought them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They are the best part about Christmas. :woo


They're good, but they can't beat bacon & cheese wheels :sodone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm on the first page! :mark

A croissant. :anna


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mango and watermelon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chocolate cookie


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spaghetti & garlic bread :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pepperoni pizza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

McVitie's Digestives.

THE ORIGINAL. :drose










(Chocolate ones are still better). These are just more affordable. :side:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, a new thread! So many food memories in the other one :lol


English muffins, two with vegemite and one with apricot jam!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spicy chicken sandwich and some crisscut fries.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mash potatoes and chicken


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Slice of brown toast and a mango.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter cookies


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

My new addiction.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Spicey Chicken Sandwich and Sour Cream and Chive Baked Potato from Wendy's. Best meal in all of fast food.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday Dinner aka steak & all the potatoes :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and a :banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

western bacon cheeseburger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chip shop chips & battered fish with mushy peas. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cajun shrimp pasta from Chili's.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corned beef bap & a Lion bar :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My potato fritters disintegrated, so plan b was a bowl of hot and spicy chicken pieces.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beercan Sandwich. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lasagna for dinner and breakfast.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lemon Peppered Wings


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie and chippy chips. :nice


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mams homemade fish and chips with peas was lush.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Bean & Rice Stew :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two hot dogs with ketchup.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Beef noodles that didn't fill me up.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pasta Noodle w/Steak. :tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy bap :mckinney


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salted Caramel Galaxy. :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drumstick Squashies sweets. Fucking gorgeous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

small bag of nacho cheese Doritos and two hot dogs with mustard and ketchup.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak and Potato Wedges


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheese and rice crackers!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pistachios


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prosciutto and cantaloupe. :anna


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

pork chop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother made me some homemade spaghetti. :banderas That shall suffice as my Christmas present. :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Grilled Cheese And Apple Sauce. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lincolnshire Sausage Rolls from Morrisons. :book I have to eat several of them, because I'm a fatty. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken strips in gravy :done


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Banana and nutella crepe


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham & Mushroom Deep Pan Pizza. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad with Tilapia


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, potato & gravy and chips.

The last two times I went to the KFC near me, they had no popcorn chicken. I don’t know it could happen twice :lol To get my fix, I had to go to one further away but it was worth it lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish & chips.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Caesar salad.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Weetabex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver scramble.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chips & sticky BBQ Chicken frozen things. :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey dinner :mckinney



SHIVVY POO IV: THE FINAL CHAPTER said:


> leftover fish and chips


You didn't finish them first time around? :badshiv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover fish and chips


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

raisins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mushroom swiss burger & fries from Chili's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a combo burrito no onion add sour cream.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These are so fucking good :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries and cream oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

day old birthday cake from my sister.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Haven't had any solid food all day. 

Large Vanilla Swirl Ice Late in the morning. Since early afternoon Bud Light after Bud Light after Bud Light etc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover sausage and pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza and Turkish garlic bread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Weetabex


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

zrc said:


> Weetabex


Omg, you said it! You've been converted.









I had some scrumptious Cheese on Toast. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish fingers and rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda :anna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday Morning blueberry muffin Crew.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sunday Pizza. It's not a Sunday Dinner, but man, it comes close.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Ocean Perch, lettuce and french fries


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Strawberry Muller yogurt and an Apple Pie. :nice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheese & ham toastie :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fresh sausages from a farm and potato wedges.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry ice cream before my doctor's appointment. Hope I don't test positive for it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Red Snapper & French Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a taco post appointment.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A big ass steak


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti Hoops. Because I'm still 12 years old, apparently. :aryep


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Salmon & French Fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It starts with P and ends with A.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It starts with P and ends with A.


Liv Morgan would love you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *It starts with P and ends with A.
> *


:aries2 Panocha?









I had a bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I went to Del Taco for the first time in over a year minimum. Had a big ass steak and potato burrito. Bought a spicy jack chicken quesadilla for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheesy toast (Y)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BBQ chicken wings


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hot and spicy curly fries with some chicken poppets and rice.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Homemade Banana Puppin'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spicy Jack Quesadilla for breakfast. :homer


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Butter Chicken w/ Basmati Rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and some tater tots.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken goujon supper :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some Crunch Berries.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stuffed Crust Pizza. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whopper with cheese and a 10 piece chicken nugget.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Chicken & Mixed Veggies


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese on Toast & Jelly Tots. :anna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gregg's sausage roll
Gregg's apple and raspberry jam doughnut.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pepperoni & meatball pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J strawberry jelly as the J. :banana


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Sushi
:becky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

These


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beans on Toast w/ a side of Coleslaw and a Fudge yogurt. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bacon & cheese wheels. It's officially Christmas :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a tamale.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ulster Fry. :yay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pukka pie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef burger :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak and egg burrito.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

4 Pieces of steamed whities & french fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Nuggets and Chips with Heinz Ketchup. :book


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Good Old Sandwich (Salami, Baloney, Cheese and Mayonnaise Sperm Juice)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gingerbread cookies.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Early Christmas dinner :thumbsup


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

M&m peanut icecream. Made it myself


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Passion fruit & Cream Sponge cake from M&S. Was nice.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gluten free toastvwith bacon and a side of Anna nystrom


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad with steamed catfish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Western Bacon Cheeseburger and a crisscut fries.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A cheeseburger.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steak Bake from Greggs. :book


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

'Tis true. I am indeed living the high life. God Bless Us Everyone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J and a


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos and Dip. (Y)

I'm prepared to go full fatty mode over these next couple of days. I probably won't be able to move.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Christmas lunch - roast potatoes, potato salad, ham, bread rolls, cheese, hard boiled eggs.

And now I'm eating dessert - berry cheesecake :yum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas Eve chili dogs. What woman could resist that?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Terry's Chocolate Orange. The gift from the gods.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Terry's Chocolate Orange. The gift from the gods.


These are the best!

Some Christmas Panettone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a Christmas blueberry muffin which is quite similar to a regular blueberry muffin. :becky2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

pancakes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas Dinner.

Turkey, Stuffing, Roast Potatoes, Mash, Carrots, Broccoli, Turnips, Yorkshire Puddings, Pigs in Blankets and Gravy. :sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I've ate so much today I'm even fatter than I already was. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas Dinner. Passed on the turkey but had ham, mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing, macaroni, and baked beans. Fuck ton of leftovers for tomorrow. :mark


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

A granola bar and a pack of peanut butter crackers. Had nowhere to go for Christmas, all the fast food places were closed, and that was all the food I had in the apartment. Such a holly jolly Christmas.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Pancakes

Before that was pork chops, roasted potatoes, roasted root veggies, minestrone soup, focaccia and pavlova for dessert.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Coffee creams from Thornton's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage croissant


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cajun chicken strips with egg fried rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

but inside a plastic candy cane shaped cotnainer. :mark


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

14 Piece Steamed jumbo shrimp & french fries


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Chicken strips, fries and a few fried mushrooms. I cooked the mushrooms in my new air fryer and they were really tasty!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Macaroni, mashed potatoes, baked beans, and stuffing for lunch.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sour Patch Kids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a piece of my little brother's birthday cake. :hb


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese on Toast. :book


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Left over beef. Mooooo!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greggs Sausage Roll.

Is anybody in this thread surprised? No? Okay.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Lindt chocolate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesy Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I exited my doctor's office this morning and tried to resist the siren's call of fast food. Steel-willed person that I am, I ended up with two sausage burritos and a hash brown from McDonald's. :beckylol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Forrero Rocher cheesecake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It says Family, but it's just me :lauren


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

18 piece medium steamed Shrimp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham, macaroni, baked beans, and whole kernel corn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuna and cucumber baguette


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chips Ahoy soft chocolate chip cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Left my cardiologist a couple of hours ago and, shock of shocks, proceeded to go to Taco Bell and have a Mexican Pizza and a combo burrito with no onion and add sour cream.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spaghetti w/ meatsauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bowl of chili with melted cheese and f'n hot sauce.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It says Family, but it's just me :lauren


There's barely anything in them these days anyway. 


I had Ben and Jerry's cookie dough ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

piece of mi hermano's birthday cake.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryland Chocolate Chip Cookies with a Cup of Tea. :becky2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corn chips.

I am feeling FAT after Christmas lol, I have way too much junk food lying around. After it's all gone, I might go on a no junk food thing for awhile :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon Bap and a Jammy Heart from Greggs. :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crumpets with lots and lots and lots of butter. :book


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porridge with banana and chocolate hazelnut spread :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sardine sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heinz Tomato Soup. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies & Cream candy bar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fusilli with Roasted Eggplant and Goat Cheese.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

olive from a gin martini


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Part of the Sunday Dinner Crew.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza courtesy of the SHIV Sunday Lunch Crew. :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade chili courtesy of My Mexican-Americam sister-in-law.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nacho cheese corn chips.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Tuna on crackers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham and Cheese Sandwich with some Salt and Vinegar walkers. :book


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eggs and red peppers


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sausage & Egg wraps. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepperoni, sausage, and onion calzone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites with mashed potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with cornbread in it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leftover Takeaway Pizza from last night. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cabbage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finished off my turkey chili with cornbread and hot sauce in it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chorizo Hash wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos & Dip. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Ribs, rice, mac & Cheese, and Cabbage


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Hamburger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

3 Pieces of whities & french fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After my doctor's appointmet, I had a second breakfast of two sausage burritos and a hash brown


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greggs Sausage Roll. I bought two as well, because I'm greedy ops


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Two salmon baps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with butter and strawberry jelly on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tuna sandwich.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

curry chicken and rice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

But it was absolutely hard as a rock lol, you could have killed somebody with it, it was frozen completely solid :lmao I had to get a knife and hack away with it LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a Whopper with cheese.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A homemade Bacon burger.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Creme Caramel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had my second Whopper for breakfast. Hey it was a 2 for $6 deal. :ciampa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Chicken noodle soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans on Toast with some sprinkled cheese on top. :book


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

About to embark on joining the Sunday dinner crew.

Pork, stuffing, roast potatoes, mashed carrot and sweet potato, peas, parsnips, Yorkshire pudding and pigs in blankets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

zrc said:


> About to embark on joining the Sunday dinner crew.
> 
> Pork, stuffing, roast potatoes, mashed carrot and sweet potato, peas, parsnips, Yorkshire pudding and pigs in blankets.


That might as well be Christmas Dinner. :wow

I'm eating some Doritos right now, and I'm not jealous at all of you, really.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner aka tukey & ham with all the potatoes :sodone


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunday maple and brown sugar oatmeal. Pretty good but it's no Whopper. :beckylol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Free range minced beef and dumplings , with homemade roasties and yorkshires

When u make poncey food all week a traditional English meal is heaven 


@The Sunday Dinner Crew the lot of your , my first food pic of the year homecoming wise then I'm treating myself to home caramel toffee ice cream oh boy , then watch calories the rest of the week that 14 lb is getting close .

Peace.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & ham sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Southern Spiced Pizza from the glorious Iceland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A bagel with tomatoes, cucumbers, and cream cheese.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Italiano Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a burrito supreme.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mashed potatoes with gravy and some mixed vegetables.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chocolate & Vanilla Cookies


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese bap and Smoky Bacon crisps. :becky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vegetable roll & potatoes drowned in gravy :done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll & Chips. :thumbsup



CJ said:


> Vegetable roll & potatoes drowned in gravy :done


:anna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pull N Peel Twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shells and white cheddar with some peas.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Black bean veggie burger with homemade pickles, relish and mustard. On the side quinoa rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Salad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm totally having a heart attack at some point in my life. :hb


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*An icypole.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fridge Raiders. I should have bought another 5 packs, you don't get enough in these.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, Chips and Beans. :nice


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti Hoops on Toast. :lauren

I know you're all just sitting there jealous of my glamorous lifestyle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heart attack humor. So hilarious fpalm

I had apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maryland Big Cookies. :banderas










Really have no idea how I'm not fat with all the shit I eat. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Maryland Big Cookies. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I had an Ultimate Cheeseburger, curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tin of Oxtail Soup.

Been yeaaaaaaars since I've had this.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Didn't realize it would be so big.........that's what she said.















I had forgotten how scrumptious these were. Since the shopping was delivered yesterday I've already eat four packets :lol



The Fourth Wall said:


> Maryland Big Cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Natural Selection to some rice, chicken and salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets with honey mustard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BLT Sandwich from Tesco. I'm cheating on Greggs, but Tesco does better sandwiches. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda bread with ham & cheese :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Omelette with Bacon, Sausage, Ham, and Cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito, a hash brown, and a large Coke. Yes, you guessed it. I had another doctor's appointment this morning. :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TFW? Check.

Lazy? Check.

Frozen Food? Check.

It can only mean one thing..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A blueberry muffin. They're not just for breakfast anymore. :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot af jalapeño chili.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Like a fat ass I ate a Dinner roll, split right in half to a top and a bottom, then each piece loaded with Nutella.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers Pull N Peel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sugar free apple and cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Fried pickles :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamburger & Homemade French Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pastrami, mustard, mayo, and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A cough lozenge LOL cos I have a dry throat.

But before that I had ham, potatoes, hard boiled eggs, cheese and bread rolls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fried egg and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Homemade French Fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish sandwich and a chili dog from Wienerschnitzel's. :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pukka pie and chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pot Noodle. :lauren


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bacon and double cheeseburger, large fries and a Galaxy Caramel McFlurry from Maccy's.

Now I'm even fatter than normal! :sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beef Lasagne.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunday dinner!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@CJ ;

I had an incredible breakfast of a Polish Sandwich from Wienerschnitzel. :sodone


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Turkey meat taco salad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepporoni Pizza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

fruit cocktail


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Salad Sandwich with some Fridgeraiders. :anna


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage bap


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bjpenn


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: Too big















I've just discovered this brand of noodles and I tell you they're absolutely delicious!

And you can purchase them from ASDA for just 30p.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza. :bjpenn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Dumpling Soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy doritos


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boneless wings and fries


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ham & Cheese Omelette /w side hashbrowns

Breakfast in the afternoon

:jbutler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Ocean perch with broccoli


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken Burrito Bowl :jbutler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak w/Spinach Mushroom.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Pieces of Steamed Tilapia & Broccoli


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely obliterated a bowl of rice, chicken and salad with a curb stomp.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Biscuits and Gravy :jbutler


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mint Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda with bacon


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheese on Toast and a packet of Minstrels. :anna


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Red Snapper with Broccoli


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*5 hot dogs and fries *_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Roast beef sandwich :jbutler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rib 'n' Saucy Nik Naks (Y)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just put one of these in a Bank Statement...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Seasoned French Fries And Pork-chops


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spaghetti & garlic bread


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Salad Steak.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie & tatties. :thumbsup


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry :yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tacos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lays Potato chips


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers Pull n peel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Completely destroyed a cinnamon roll with a power slam.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili and homemade tortillas :homer


----------



## Corey Byers (Feb 1, 2019)

12" Meatball Sub + Salt& Vinegar Chips from Subway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & chips :mckinney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Some lollies.*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Country Bowl with biscuits from the local Coney Island.

Pretty much a cheese, bacon, and sausage omelette on top of hash browns with sausage gravy on top. :kobe4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy,Sweet Chili Doritos


----------



## Corey Byers (Feb 1, 2019)

3 clementines, Lindor Truffle, Stroop Waffles, Tortilla chips


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

tortilla chips with roasted corn and poblano pepper salsa :kobe4


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Banana, yoghurt, and some poached eggs


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

tried sushi for the first time, spicy California roll.... I was not a fan. 

ended up with chicken dumpling soup tho :kobe4


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken fried rice :jbutler


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did natural selection to a grilled chicken wrap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese bap.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Little Caesar's pretzel crust pepperoni pizza + crazy bread

:draper1


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegtable roll, mashed tatties & beans. :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

mike & ike


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.

Everyone:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sloppy Joe's and BBQ chips


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda *bread* :cool2



Punkamaniac said:


> Vegtable roll, mashed tatties & beans. :done


Great minds. Had that last night :JLC3


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pancakes, strawberries & a banana :jbutler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mini corn dogs & wavy chips


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Salami Sandwich, Baby Carrots & Ranch Dip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shepherd's Pie. :anna :asuka


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Bangers 'n Mash. :anna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Potato waffles with cheese and beans. Just what I needed after my fasting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage in Marinara & Zucchini Noodles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ulster fry


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Leftover baked chicken with green beans and rice. :mj2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chili :jbutler


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Burger & chips. :thumbsup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did Black Mass to some rice and chicken


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Turkey Meatball Sub w/Peppers & Onions :trips8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

6oz steak burger & chips :done



Punkamaniac said:


> Burger & chips. :thumbsup


You could literally be my twin :beckylol

From the same country :JLC3
Have the same favourite wrestler :becky
Support the same football team :JLC3
Have the same taste in foods :becky2
You also don't get confused when I talk about Brown Lemonade & toasted soda :lmao


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Leafy green salad, which was horrible.
So I added mayo and voila, it became edible.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Salt & Vinegar Hula Hoops & a packet of sour Chewits. :nice



CJ said:


> 6oz steak burger & chips :done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, you could actually be onto something here mucker. :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Half a packet of Jaffa Cakes :aryep


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak pasta salad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ham Sandwich with some Wheat Crunchies crispy bacon. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Pieces of Steamed Flounder & Broccoli


----------



## TheKingEdoardo (Apr 4, 2018)

i bethink thad the lasteth thing i hadst wast a slice of pie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a 619 to a few mozzarella sticks


----------



## TheKingEdoardo (Apr 4, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Just did a 619 to a few mozzarella sticks


Valorous Lord, yond sounds extremely satisfying.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Just did a 619 to a few mozzarella sticks


Same 

:JLC3 

(minus the 619)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonald's - chicken nuggets, fries, a hashbrown and an apple pie. It was fucking great cos I was so hungry.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Fish n chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Doritos Salsa Verde


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Eggs, sausage, and a hash brown triangle 

:mark:


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Beef stew


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda & bacon :mckinney


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm officially addicted.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Had some Mince and Vegies for dinner.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Toast


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Sea salt and malt vinegar kettle chips


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta & Salad.










Didn't look as quite nicely presented as the picture above, but it tasted bomb.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pasta & Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so delicious.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black beans, steamed rice and a baked potato :jbutler


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Eggs w/Asparagus.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jersey said:


> That looks so delicious.


Trust me, it is. I'm shit at preparing meals, but this is very simple. Even an idiot like me can make Pasta, and salad takes no effort. Such a simple meal, but very very tasty. :book

On to the bad news, I'm now eating Doritos. :lauren


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Black Metal said:


>


I didn't even know they made those in spicy cheddar! :mark:


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Coup De Grace said:


> I didn't even know they made those in spicy cheddar! :mark:


They're new! Highly recommend!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ ribs rice & lima beans


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Tomato Spinach & Chicken Spaghetti. :tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Butter toast


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steak & chips :yay


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just destroyed a salad with a Tower of Doom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pizza :jbutler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pork Fried Rice


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deep fried spam wedges, potato slices and beans.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike & Ike


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Chicken, string beans,and rice


----------



## Cyphers (Feb 21, 2019)

chocolate frosted flakes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chinese Spare Ribs and Shrimp Fried Rice


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spicy chicken sandwich and a side salad with light Italian dressing from Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Might as well ask 'When's Last Time You've Taken a Shit?' too lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lasagna & garlic bread


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

birthday cake 
:becky


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Chicken quesadillas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese bap.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Some cheese and bacon toasties.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Green Pot Noodle.

Living the life of luxury here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner aka roast chicken, yorkshire puddings & all the potatoes :done



The Fourth Wall said:


> Green Pot Noodle.
> 
> Living the life of luxury here.


Hope that's not your Sunday dinner :no:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Sunday dinner aka roast chicken, yorkshire puddings & all the potatoes :done
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's not your Sunday dinner :no:


It was :mj2

On the brightside, I'm munching on some of this right now..


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Curry & Rice


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Black bean burrito :jbutler


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Vegetable Roll, cheesy chip and beans. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lasagna and Chips :book


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheesy Mexican Rice Casserole


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ham and cheese omelette :jbutler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fully Loaded Chicago Style Hot Dogs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Grilled Tilapia with onions, rice, cabbage, and 2 pieces of cornbread


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meatloaf & Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Honey Apple Ricotta cheese toast


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I went to Denny's for my Mum's birthday and I had all day breakfast - poached eggs, hashbrowns and toast, then waffles with ice-cream for dessert :yum:


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Beef & Mushroom pie from the servo. It was the absolute tits. I want to go get another one.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cheesy garlic bread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Tomato & Basil Pasta :book


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bowl of Cheerios


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pot roast, cut up potatoes and carrots


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

shrimp pad thai


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Salad with grilled chicken. Meh!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beef Burritos wens3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast - one piece with vegemite and one piece with peanut butter (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheesy Toast. :book


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

A packet of Salt & Vinegar chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meat Feast Pizza from my Local Takeaway.

Thanks @CJ ; for making me fat


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pizza Lunchable


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

6 Dim Sims from Noodle Paradise & a fried rice.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't had any breakfast yet, but I did have a chicken fillet burger yesterday. Was good :anna



The Fourth Wall said:


> Meat Feast Pizza from my Local Takeaway.
> 
> Thanks @CJ ; for making me fat


You're welcome :becky2


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I tried making some Rocky Road, but I what ended up eating was essentially a pile of melted chocolate, marshmallows and biscuit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried chicken and rice


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 pieces of steamed ocean perch with steamed broccoli


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Pizza


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Two donuts


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Roast beef sub :jbutler


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese bites, mashed potatoes with cheese on top and baked beans.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Porkchops, hash browns, & green beans


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Tilapia with Broccoli


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries, Coke Zero and a Caramello Egg McFlurry. The McFlurry is a special one for Easter


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Fajitas


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Salad with grilled chicken


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Butter chicken curry with naan bread :yum:


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Italian Sub with some Jalapeno chips wens3


----------



## Rubén Rebuild (Mar 15, 2019)

potato


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heuvos Rancheros with Chorizo :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What an amazing life I lead.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pad Thai


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Servo meat pie


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tinned peaches!


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

In about 30 mins a succulent roast pork with gravy and potatoes. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage & Pasta Salad


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad from Morrisons.

Well Pasta and bacon bits I guess. Same thing, shut up. :beckylol


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey sandwhich with some BBQ chips.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Lasagna with garlic bread


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Salad


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Brisket with collard green wens3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Steak and Asparagus :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Hamburger and cut up potatoes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Banana


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken Burrito Bowl :jbutler


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pasta Salad w/Steak. :tucky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely destroyed with a Muscle Buster a pack of gummy bears


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Some hot chicken wings and tater tots from my favorite watering hole!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken salad


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

avocado toast with pico de gallo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

smoked beef pie with mash and peas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steak pie and potato slices.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sausage Roll from Greggs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad with Tilapia


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish finger sandwich


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cookies N Cream ice cream


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*SUNDAY FOOD - I don't eat meals

Cucumber cream cheese sammich with drizzled hot oil sauce
Raisin bagel
Chocolate milk
Sauteed onion and garlic and herb cream cheese on crackers
Cinnamon french toast

:fuckyeah*


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I just had some pork rinds and a beer. uuuurrrrpppp...


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reuben Bowl (Basically the ingredients of a reuben sandwich in a bowl except on bread :lol) :book


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They're selling easter eggs mega cheap, so had a Milky Bar one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Reuben Bowl (Basically the ingredients of a reuben sandwich in a bowl except on bread :lol) :book


*But dat rye bread is the best part! :monkey*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *But dat rye bread is the best part! :monkey*


Homemade Rye Bread Croutons were part of the bowl :jericho2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Eggs.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Buffalo Chicken Soup roud*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Granola bar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Smoked Ham & Cheddar Sandwich from Tesco and some Beef Hula Hoops. :book


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pizza rolls


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

krtgolfing said:


> Pizza rolls


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mac and cheese!


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Tacos!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :book


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garlic chicken


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Salad


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steam flounder & french fries


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Fish and chips. But they put the fish on top of the chips and it made them all soggy. Ugh.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chicken Parm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Egg & Bacon pie. Came out alright considering I'd never made it before.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Cheese Dogs


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Pasta with shrimp, fried onion, steamed broccoli, eggplant, tomato
Garlic bread
Veggie sub
Guava juice*


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chicken Philly with tater tots with a few adult beverages


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pull N Peel Twizzlers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken Breasts and Green Beans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cereal.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Strawberry pop tart


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Fish Tacos


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Fried chicken and mac n cheese - so unhealthy I know, I feel guilty as my taste buds savor it :monkey*


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Fruit Tartlets*. Part of a balanced breakfast!


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken salad with ranch dressing.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bowl of cereal /w a banana :jbutler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A burger with caramelized fig jam, Brie Couronne cheese, bacon, toasted hazelnuts, baby kale, and balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Pasta.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken sandwich :jbutler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smothered beef burrito.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pasta Salad. :tucky


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Steak and potato


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Chicken Sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese & Ham Sandwich. :book


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pork chop and butter beans


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked Ziti w/ Italian Sausage


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Highly quality H2O
Garlic bread
Tomato soup with croutons
Sausage egg cheese sammich
Glazed carrots
Chocolate milk
Pepperoni pizza

FEAST LIKE A KING :fuckyeah*


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken wrap from chick fil a


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Llyod's Taco Factory with the homies Sarah and Chris

For the table - Tricked Out Nachos $8.99
Corn chips, Lloyd Queso, cilantro, roja, crema Mexicana, jalapeños, pickled reds 

Sarah - Fish & Chips Sammy $8.99
Wild Alaskan pollock, lemon aioli, dill pickles, house-made salt n' vinegar chips, cabbage, romaine 

Chris - Dirty South Burrito $8.49
Buttermilk fried chicken, baby kale, piggery bacon aioli, waffle pieces, Harvest Patch maple syrup 

Knuckles - Big Willlie Style Burrito $8.49
Buttermilk fried chicken, Franks Red Hot, blue cheese dressing, romaine, tomato, red onion

I'm so full. :tommy*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yukon Potato Baked in the Coals, Salted Butter, Crème Fraîche, Aged Gouda, Chive.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak & Bacon Asparagus. :krillin3


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Nachos I made for mania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wings wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza. :anna


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Grilled chicken and asparagus.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Increased my potassium levels with a banana :jbutler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tacos


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Steak and baked potato.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It may look gross on the outside, but it tastes amazing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heuvos Rancheros w/ Chorizo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Turkey Burgers w/ Fresh Guac


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed salmon & french fries


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich on Brioche bread*. I find the bread to be as,if not more,important to how good this will be.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steak, potatoes, onions, rice and black eyed peas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Heineken beer
Stella beer
Garlic loaf
Minestrone soup
Caesar salad
Rose penne pasta
Personal pizza with onion and hot pepper
Cheesecake
Strawberry shortcake mousse
Peanut butter stack cake*

:fuckyeah


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cereal & an apple :jbutler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ground Venison Shepard's Pie


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lays chips


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steak Tacos


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak well done Salad dish. :tucky


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

Johnsonville Beddar with Cheddar smoked sausages on martins potato buns

:rock1


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

My own body fat storage since I have no food until it's finally delivered.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken flavored Pasta


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Pussy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Taco Mac & Cheese


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buster Cannon said:


> *Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwich on Brioche bread*. I find the bread to be as,if not more,important to how good this will be.




This is the best looking PB&J I think I’ve ever seen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta Bolognese.










Yes, I cooked for myself. No, you're not seeing things.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Chana masala (chick pea curry)
Onion puri (deep-fried flatbread)
Raspberry yogurt with nuts
Guava juice with ice*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Red Snapper and french fries


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza. It's my comfort food. :lauren Shame it's so fattening. But, we like Pizza.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tacos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Peanut butter toast


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Japanese souffle pancakes*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Kastu Curry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cup of Ice Cream :jbutler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okonomiyaki and potato croquettes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Packet pasta made in the microwave, and half of a Bumper Bar, which is basically a snack bar. It was apricot and chocolate flavour.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tailgater Pizza (Brats, Cheese Curds, Beer Braised Onions) :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy Nacho Doritos


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Nothing crazy for tonight. Been a long week and I just want the taste of my delicious but clingy beef bulgogi from that Korean place I just left.

*Tillamook Old Fashioned Vanilla ice cream with Hershey's syrup. Lots of Hershey's syrup.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jacket potato with some butter


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Medium Rare Steak & Asparagus Pasta Salad. :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, potato & gravy, chips, a bread roll and chocolate mousse. I wanted cookies and cream mousse but they didn't have any so I had to have chocolate.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pop corn from the movie theater


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Walnuts


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Teriyaki Chicken & Oriental Coleslaw


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Double header for breakfast today.

*Fried Chicken with Honey*










AND

*Fluffy Waffles*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Pizza and salad* :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato fritters and chips.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Pepperoni Pizza with Extra Cheese*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Ziggy's steak sub - extra hot
Chicken taco - hard shell
Jerk chicken with BBQ sauce
Rice and peas
Grilled plantain
Coleslaw
Pineapple guava juice
Egg and tater tots with bacon bits
Nutella straight up

:banderas*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lemon Garlic Pork Cutlets, Grilled Corn on the Cob, & Carrot/Red Cabbage Slaw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cadburys Dairy Milk. :book


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I am fasting


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:Wat?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries, a hashbrown and Oreo McFlurry.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

a pizza from pizza hut.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I got something from Subway for like the first time ever. I've always been so scared to order from there because of the amount of options, and really it was a way to test if my confidence has built or not.

Was pretty tasty as well. :anna
@Nostalgia ;


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Waffles and a banana :jbutler


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Custard Pie. :mckinney


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Italian Sausage & Italian Peas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

home made paprika crisps


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frozen Pizza from Iceland.

I'm a basic bitch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spicy Garlic Wings and Loaded Tater Tots


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know you've reached a low point in your life when..


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A bagel :jbutler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Digestives with a Cuppa :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza & Wing Buffet :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Peppered steak burger


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad.

One of those days where I decide "Now is the time I eat healthy!" and then I go back to my standard Pizza tomorrow.

At least I tried, right? :aryep


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eating some cookies right now & milk.

I promise I'm not 12 years old.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Eating some cookies right now & milk.
> 
> I promise I'm not 12 years old.


I can relate to this. We're aging anyway, so at least don't let your eating habits age! :dance


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A chicken sandwich :jbutler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra said:


> A chicken sandwich :jbutler


Same


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy and a bread roll.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A sandwich from Tesco my favourite supermarket. :woo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza, garlic bread then Greek yoghurt with peaches :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pasta. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Onion and Arugula Frittata


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ Chicken, black-eyed peas & rice


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I was doing yard work earlier and I'm pretty sure I inhaled a spider.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheese, Ham and Tomato Sandwich with some Walkers Crisps. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Strawberries


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Chicken Cesar Salad from the mini diner. *


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Chicken Taco Salad w/ fresh made pico and guac wens3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*STROMBOLI*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Smothered pork chop cabbage & mac & cheese


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Apricot Slice.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Broccoli & Tilapia


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Margherita Pizza, usually I get Hawaiian but this place does shaved ham instead of shredded ham and I disagree with that choice. Pretentious fucks.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chili :jbutler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pizza :anna

@The Fourth Wall


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

pad thai, prawn dumplings and chicken dumplings


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shrimp Scampi, Twice Baked Potatoes, & Asparagus


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Potato wedges with sour cream and sweet chili sauce.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Tikka Masala & Couscous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken stir fry


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bratwurst with Beer Braised Kraut & Onions


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Roast Beef & Cheddar Sandwich with Twisty Fries from Arby's.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Grilled Steak Fajitas with Flour Tortillas*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love NZ icecreams haha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Just finished a breakfast bap.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Lance cheddar cheese crackers as we speak


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spicy chicken sandwich from Chick Fil a


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Spicy yellow lentil _Dal Tadka_ at a local Indian restaurant. 

Delicious. :dance :dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets, fries and Oreo McFlurry :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed shrimp, 3 pieces of steamed whities.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Carrots and cut up potatoes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Lemon Pepper Chicken, Onions, Peppers, and Mushrooms


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Curry Flavour Super Noodles with Meatballs.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Just had my brunch bagel at work.

Toast the bagel buns, apply philidelphia cream cheese to top and bottom of inside bun, add fresh deli ham (not Pre packaged ham the real slices)

Eat whilst still hot. 

Enjoy the jealous looks from you Co workers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Grilled chicken breast smothered with pepper and mashed red pepper paste with diced garlic, onion and mushrooms; a big bowl of kale, quinoa and red cabbage; a small bowl of hot black beans; and a small bowl of roasted broccoli.

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fish & chips :bjpenn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shrimp alfredo pasta :jbutler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some things never change


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled sandwich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Salad, Corned Beef, Smoked Ham & Boiled Egg. :book


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

In Mexico, there is a kind of sandwiches called torta. Check the thumbnail.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Spinach-mushroom-provolone panini for lunch, piping hot and delicious. :banderas


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Breakfast sandwich with sausage, 2 eggs, butter, and mayo... on 2 pieces of toasted white bread. :up


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg sandwich


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

In my dream last night this beaut shiv sent me haha


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Just had a delicious homemade chicken and pesto Panini.

Washed down with a chilled Coke zero.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lucky Charms cereal. It's the first time I've ever had it!


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Currently munching on this


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Homemade Thai Spicy Eggplant With Sweet Basil (along with Tomatoes, Red Pepper, Onion and Garlic, etc., side of Spinach, Arugula and Red Lettuce). :banderas @CamillePunk;


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Salmon & Asparagus


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Baked ziti and garlic break :book


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

a banana and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg pie, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quiche


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's my birthday today and this is my Mum's equivalent of a cake haha, a muffin with a candle in it :lol I'm happy with that though!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Grilled Salmon & Asparagus


Salmon so good. :banderas

Last thing devoured by _moi_:

http://www.blueapron.com/recipes/seared-salmon-over-farro-with-dates-zucchini-garlic-labneh

Third time working off of this recipe. Some modifications, including changing the method of cooking the fish--choosing to grill the salmon over charcoals outside and threw it atop the farro, dates, zucchini and carrots, et. al.

Delicious. osey2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burger/Chicken Sandwich Bar :homer


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Scrambled Egg on brown bread toast.

Want a tip? 

Add one teaspoon of cream cheese to the egg after it is cooked, mix it in and then serve.

Enjoy. 

wens3


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken & broccoli stir fry /w an egg roll :jbutler


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Steak, Green Beans, Mushrooms, & Onions


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Taco Tuesday! :book


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fish finger sandwich and some cashew nuts.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pepper burger :mark


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Pulled pork sandwhich topped with slaw and mac n cheese wens3


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Honey Walnut Shrimp


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:yum:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*SUNDAY FUNDAY
Cream cheese bagel
Roni pizza
Chicken finger pizza
Hot BBQ wings
Garlic Romano wings
Corona beer
Guava juice
Iced tea
Italian lemon ice
Fried oreos
Pork skins*

:tommy


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Eating this now


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken Tortilla Soup


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Salad with ranch dressing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Everything bagel


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Salad :tucky


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

my girls box 

sorry, i mean kfc she bought me


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chili Verde Pork Enchiladas :homer


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Banana


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Turkey sandwich with cheese, banana peppers and jalapenos with a bag of baked cheddar and sour cream chips.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs w/Bread


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Avocado-Roasted Beets-Spinach salad with tomatoes, cucumber, red onions, marinated Mediterranean olives, slices of pepperoncini, red bell peppers, red lettuce and iceberg lettuce... And a vegetarian burrito with Spanish red rice, pinto beans, broccoli florets, chunks of carrots, red bell peppers, zucchini slices, squash and hot salsa. 

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cookies with coconut flour


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Spinach Pasta Salad


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just dropped her off was sweet wooooo&#55357;&#56495; That's a joke with this one I wish!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ate her few months bk in the Philippines she had a booty to die for , I'm paying for her to come to my flat /apartment at xmas she's really liked by my family. Truthfully she's fcking stunning and in the Industry but I get it for nothing due to our bond , I couldn't give a shit what ppl think , any of you would go with her .

Peace lads.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*High quality H2O
BBQ chicken pizza
Seasoned fries
Homemade coleslaw
Fried chicken
Orangeaid*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Red Snapper & Broccoli


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Garlic Parmesan Pasta


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did an Asuka-Lock to a pack of crackers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My Wife.....'s Taco Soup


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomato and Cheese toastie :book


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Grilled chicken, broccoli and green beans


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak & Egg Salad :tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried Ocean Perch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lasgna, made with zucchini in place of noodles


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken, Bacon & Avocado Salad


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chicken Parmesan :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese. :book


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Vegatable Pasta with some grilled chicken.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Chick Fil A wrap with a side salad with light Italian dressing for both items.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

chicken patty


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Brats & Coleslaw


----------



## Taiga Masuku (Aug 6, 2019)

A homemade Oreo shake!
Vanilla ice cream + milk + Oreos = delicious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poached eggs on toast with a coffee.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a frog splash to a cinnamon roll.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

fried chicken


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A bowl of cereal and then a cheese dipper thing with breadsticks haha.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

General Tso's Shrimp w/ brown rice and beef on a stick


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Breakfast burrito


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

hot dogs grilled on the Power Smokeless Grill, from the infomercial with Eric Theis


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza and Wing Buffet wens3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*3 Egg sammich with onion garlic mushroom pepper on toast
Guava juice
Extra hot buffalo chicken finger sub all-dressed
Sweet and salty granola bar
Strawberry yogurt with walnuts 

:Cocky*


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Famous Bowl from KFC


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled steak w/ tomato bread salad :tucky


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Campbells Tomato Soup and a 1-liter coke


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sausages, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I made some fresh egg salad, and threw that sumbitch on wheat toast..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Grilled Steak & Zucchini


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

An éclair :yum:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Large bowl of fresh kale with quinoa and red cabbage slaw, avocado, cucumber and tomato slices.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

sour cream and onion potato chips


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak Salad


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Spinach Pasta Salad :tucky


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

ham omelet


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pain au chocolat


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Grilled chicken and chipotle spread on flatbread


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

oreo milkshake


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wendy's - cheeseburger and fries :yum:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bagel & a banana


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Had a mini party where I had some Bacon & Jalapeno pizza, and Canadian Bacon & Pineapple pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bacon and eggs


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Toast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap x 2


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

kfc mashed potatoes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a homemade breakfast burrito. :homer


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

kfc boneless banquet w/gravy + garlic mayo


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

ham hoagie


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Microwave mac and cheese, a thing with breadsticks & cheese spread and a strawberry yoghurt. With some Japanese Pineapple Pepsi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A sandwich on ciabatta with Italian prosciutto, salame, capocollo, mortadella, porchetta, smoked mozzarella, artichokes, giardiniera, roasted tomatoes, olives, mustard, mayo, and black summer truffles.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

cheese steak fries


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken sandwich & some scampi fries :mark


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.veggiegrill.com/menu.html#king-oyster-scallop-plate

Local Marin County Veggie Grill's "King Oyster Mushroom Scallops": 



> King oyster mushroom 'scallops' + cliantro pesto, creamed corn with grape tomatoes and vg bacon, roasted fingerling potatoes, lemon dill sauce


Tasty. Devoured this along with their "All Hail Kale" entree salad as well as a bowl of black beans as a side. :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

So fucking good :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Deep Six to a banana muffin.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pasta Salad :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

BBQ Ribs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a spinebuster to a couple of sushi rolls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had some KFC and yes, it was still:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

triple-choc ice cream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak & Eggs w/Bacon Asparagus :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage gravy with biscuits and hash browns.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili cheese dog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

A bacon egg & cheese sandwich.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

2 Smuckers Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches on wonder bread and a glass of milk.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Italian Sub


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2boiled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

one beef and one chicken enchilada. Muy sabroso.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


>


Another one of these!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage burrito with picante, hash brown, and a large Coke from McDonald's.










PS the picante wasn't that mild crap that you gringos prefer.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lasagna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taco cheeseburger macaroni


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BBQ chicken & rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ordered the spicy one but the gringos gave me the plain one. :cuss:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham & cheese bap :mckinney


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stromboli


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

chicken patty


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MacDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili cheese coney and tots from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chipotle Cheese Steak from Jersey Mike's.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Krispy Kreme donut!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Orange chicken stir fry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Instantaneous soup :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gravy chip :yay


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

egg-nourmous burrito from Burger King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A blueberry muffin for the millionth time. :beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother brought me one of these









Was it worth it?







Just stick to HoHo's if you want a chocolate treat.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Baked Chicken & rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Corn flakes (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chips Ahoy soft baked cookies with Reeses Peanut Cup chips in it and a bag of Sun Chips.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lasagna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Marinated steak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Salisbury steak, potatoes and gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fresh off my doctor's appointment I had a sausage egg mcmuffin, hash brown, and a large Coke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 Boiled Eggs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Homemade Fried Chicken and fried potatoes, it was delicious


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sausage bap :mckinney


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

hotdog with mustard and ketchup


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Italian Sub


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quesarito for breakfast. :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretzels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister-in-law made me chicken curry over rice. It was very spicy but in a good way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk;

The Corte Madera, California Veggie Grill's "Paleo Zucchini Noodles With Beyond Sausage" Fall Dish.

http://www.veggiegrill.com/menu/detail/paleo-zucchini-noodles-with-beyond-sausage

Devoured this with some black beans and quinoa as well as a bowl of the All Hail Kale salad but sans the walnuts and corn salsa. 

Positively delicious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys are gonna' love this one










I totally don't time my returns for when I have Pizza or anything :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a muffin of the blueberry persuasion.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruit Loops.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You guys are gonna' love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! <3


I last had two pieces of toast with vegemite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Baked salmon and basmati rice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner, aka chicken, yorkshire puddings & all the potatoes :done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fried sweet potato with bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Huevos Rancheros.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had the Breakfast of the Gods aka Raisin Bran. :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Two slices of Dave's Killer Bread; one large avocado spread across said Dave's Killer Bread slices; Rip Esselstyn's Engine 2 Roasted Red Pepper Hummus spread atop avocado; one large red bell pepper sliced into little thin strips; five large "common mushrooms," or Agaricus bisporus, chopped into little bits; whole bunches of kale; mounds of arugula; many baby spinach leaves; cucumber chopped into little bits; iceberg lettuce cut into shards; cubed roasted beets; bits of pepperoncini peppers after their having been chopped; black beans; kernels of corn; one large jalapeno, seeded and chopped.

Call it DROW's Super Killer Millennial Avocado Toast (but with un-toasted bread). osey2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum's bacon and egg pie, mashed potatoes and peas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Post doctor's appointment, I had a steak and egg burrito, a hash brown, and a large Coke. I really need to stop eating fast food after ever appointment because I do have a lot of them. :beckylol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheese,sandwich spread, and bologna sandwich. I could live off these things. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy, bread roll and cookies & cream mousse.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a DDT to a chicken sandwich

Boom \m/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a Quesarito courtesy of mi familia.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Gordo Carne Asada burrito from a local establishment named Antonio's. They didn't call it gordo for nothing. It's huge and quite tasty. :homer


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuna fish sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister brought me some Chinese takeout. 'Twas very good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had an Ultimate Cheeseburger, Curly Fries, and a Large Coke. As per usual, this occurred after a doctors appointment. Sometimes I get the feeling that I'd be better of missing the appointment just to avoid my inevitable fast food fiesta. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

McDonalds - chicken nuggets and fries.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cajun shrimp pasta.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bacon and egg quiche and chips. And now I'm gonna have some Doritos :yum:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

An apple


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipotle Steak Salad


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Whole Foods 365 Organic Unsweetened Applesauce. Ate the whole large jar's contents. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother unexpectedly brought me a new sandwich from Carl's Jr. It's called the Really Big Carl and is a triple cheeseburger. I didn't want to be rude so I threw myself on that meat grenade.  I also had a Large Coke and fries so, suffice to say, I am presently stuffed af. It actually was good though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

English muffins with vegemite and peanut butter, then some chocolate biscuits :yum:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk;

A bunch of raw organic broccoli florets and cubed organic red bell pepper, frequently plunged into Rip Esselstyn's Engine 2 Roasted Red Pepper Hummus along with organic dark red kidney beans and a can of salt-free organic fire-roasted tomato chunks, the beans and tomato heated. :banderas


----------



## BigRedCheese89 (Oct 20, 2019)

Arby’s Roast Beef Sandwich and Curly Fries with a Mellow Yellow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

"BBQ Eggplant Rounds": http://www.makinghealthapriority.com/recipes/bbq-eggplant-rounds

Delicious. :chefcurry


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Homemade Chicken pasta in Carbonara sauce.

Used brown pasta as usual, nice and filling for lunch as have gym after work.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken teriyaki and white rice. Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken breast, garlic mashed potatoes and carrots


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Toast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a footlong chili cheese con from Sonic which was on sale for half price.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A simple pinto bean burrito with corn salsa; a plate of steamed Brussels sprouts. 

Soon to be followed by a bowl of frozen cranberries.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doritos & Dip. :anna


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Hi! <3
> 
> 
> I last had two pieces of toast with vegemite.


I toast my last Dorito to you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two Boiled Eggs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Denver Omelet.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled Egg Sandwich


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a lunch of apple slices, cheese cubes and crackers. It was sooooo good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J :banana


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Beacon Avocado Salad :krillin3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk;.

Avocado-Beet-Spinach Salad with Iceberg Lettuce, Tomato Slices, Red Cerignola Olives, 

Mixed Veggie Burrito With Black Beans, Red Spanish Rice, Broccoli, Squash, Carrot, Zucchini, Oil, Guacamole and Full-Fat Sour Cream.

And with that, I am from this point going forward attempting to remain committed, once and for all, to a whole foods, plant based ("vegan"/"veganism" sounds like joining a religion) diet. Even removing oil. 

Been building toward this for a while--as one may have guessed by looking at the *DesolationRow* entries here--but now it is time to never go back. May the animals go free! Let them live on!

As Samuel L. Jackson said about adhering to the Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn Diet several years ago when he was in dire arterial straits in his sixties, he was "just trying to live forever." :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My step-mum's Sunday Dinner. You can't beat it.

The conversations though, I'd rather avoid those.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had pizza for breakfast. :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gingernut biscuits.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raspberry & cream yoghurt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Pizza!! I’m at a drivers licence course and they shouted us lunch. I ate like four pieces haha, usually I can barely manage two :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lasagna


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Organic Gala apple. As someone who refrains from simple sweets, this tastes like candy to this poster. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KFC - popcorn chicken, chips, potato & gravy with Coke No Sugar. I was bad and went for a large combo and overloaded on chips haha :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Italian sub


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Double Quarter Pounder with fries


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Organic Fuji apple, Spinach and Mixed Spring Greens and Beets and Avocado and Tomato Salad, heated dark red kidney beans with a mound of organic brown rice and BBQ Eggplant Rounds out of the Engine 2 Cookbook.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some Cajun Shrimp Pasta from Chili's for breakfast. :bryanlol 

My brother brought it to me last night, but I had already eaten. It was quite :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Following my eye doctors appointment where I yet another shot in my eye :surprise: I had a steak and egg burrito, hash browns, and a large Coke from Carl's Jr.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fresh organic kale with a little bit of excellent Olive Tap balsamic vinegar and roasted beets and greens.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Pie :tucky


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Home made piri piri sauce with free range diced chicken and mixed vegetables on a bed of brown whole wheat rice

Peace.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread is dead. Guess no one eats anymore. :CENA

I had a piece of combination pizza and a piece of barbecue chicken pizza from Woodstock's Pizza. :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am freaking stuffed right now. Last night post Survivor Series, mi hermano had brought me a Gordo Carne Asada burrito. I had already eaten, so I saved it for breakfast. Gordo is Spanish for FAT and it was quite large. It wasn't exactly the breakfast of champions, but it was :nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm stuffed and I didn't even eat all the available food we have. I had turkey, ham,stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy, macaroni and cheese, and whole kernel corn. There a ton of pies, deviled eggs, and green bean casserole but I'm tapping out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Toast made with ciabatta bread :yum:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spaghetti Hoops & Toast.

What?

Don't look at me like that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

piece of cheesecake with mixed fruit topping (blueberry and cherry) and with whipped cream on top. Not the best food if you're diabetic. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bowl of piping hot old-fashioned Quaker Oats oatmeal with a large organic banana and organic grapefruit sliced over it, organic blueberries, organic raspberries and organic blackberries. 

Followed that quickly with a mix of fire-roasted tomatoes, frozen quinoa with mixed vegetables such as carrots and zucchini and a can of salt-free organic black beans mixed together.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister-in-law used leftover turkey and made some incredibly delicious turkey pot pies.

:damn they were :nice.

Thus concludes my final post in the* Last thing you've eaten?* thread.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poached eggs on ciabatta toast.

I just realised I ate ciabatta last time I posted in here too LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> My sister-in-law used leftover turkey and made some incredibly delicious turkey pot pies.
> 
> :damn they were :nice.
> 
> Thus concludes my final post in the* Last thing you've eaten?* thread.










Site isn't a total disaster so I'm aiming to make it to New Year's.

I had two balogna, cheese and sandwich spread sandwiches. They were


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Honey bunches of oats and a banana for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 corn dogs from Sonic via my sister. They were only 50 cents today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leftover corn dogs for breakfast. I'm def. living the high life.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda with bacon & cheese. Fucking delicious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB & J


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 double cheeseburgers, small fries, and a large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> 2 double cheeseburgers, small fries, and a large Coke from McDonald's.


Holy fuck. Can't top that, but I did just have a beef/pepper burger combo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Holy fuck. Can't top that, but I did just have a beef/pepper burger combo.


Not kidding. I just had a Big Mac for breakfast. My mother bought it and never ate it last night so I threw myself on that grenade.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Steak hoagie, fajita fries and nacho cheese!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jalapeno burger and crisscut fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got surprised with a Mexican Pizza and a quesarito. Couldn't say no to that.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak Pasta Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner, soonish.

Where you at?

@Punkamaniac @The Fourth Wall @Carter84


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm having a chicken roast @CJ @Punkamaniac @The Fourth Wall @zrc 

Sunday dinner crew back together


----------



## Rabid_Rabbit (Nov 4, 2019)

Pot of Gold chocolates


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Six inch Hot Pastrami with mustard, mayo, and cheese.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled Steak w/Asparagus and Mashed Potatoes


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beef bap.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Bexploder to a cinnamon roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had the second half on a 12 inch Hot Pastrami with mustard, mayo, and cheese.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chocolate. They provide us with snacks at my course, and it's always junk food lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB & J.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing special.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

CJ said:


> Sunday dinner, soonish.
> 
> Where you at?
> 
> @Punkamaniac @The Fourth Wall @Carter84





Carter84 said:


> I'm having a chicken roast @CJ @Punkamaniac @The Fourth Wall @zrc
> 
> Sunday dinner crew back together
> View attachment 81173


Wow. I don't think I've actually posted in this thread for AGES!

The last thing I had was some Prawn Cocktail Pringles and some Fruit Pastilles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana and a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pie, chips and barbecue beans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother just gave me a Lucky Charms bar. I actually kind of liked it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Massive salad of fresh organic spinach, two fresh organic tomatoes sliced (truly two of the most delicious tomatoes I have ever eaten), sliced organic red onion, a mound of canned organic salt-free artichoke hearts, a mound of canned salt-free organic garbanzo beans, one organic avocado, cubed, and three cans of organic beet slices. 

Followed by a huge bowl of Engine 2 cold cereal--"Rip's Big Bowl"--with Pacific Oat Milk. It's the variation of the cereal with the raisins. Ate six dates with that, too, and a sliced banana.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes/Rice Krispie combo. Surprisingly good.



Punkamaniac said:


> Wow. I don't think I've actually posted in this thread for AGES!
> 
> The last thing I had was some Prawn Cocktail Pringles and some Fruit Pastilles.


Welcome back!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, macaroni and cheese, and mixed vegetables.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Pickled Onion crisps.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Eggplant parm*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef quesarito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak w/ tomato bread salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken baps x2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Polish sandwich, French fries, amd a large Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yesterday I had a piece of my little sister's birthday cake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunday dinner, aka roast chciken & all the potatoes. Was good.



THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Yesterday I had a piece of my little sister's birthday cake.


Yeah, but what did you have today?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> Sunday dinner, aka roast chciken & all the potatoes. Was good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what did you have today?


That actually was the last thing I had eaten until now. Just had another piece of that cake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone go on hunger strike?

Porridge & toasted soda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Five cheese ziti al forno from Olive Garden.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes.



THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Five cheese ziti al forno from Olive Garden.


No idea what that is, but it sounds good.


----------



## Rabid_Rabbit (Nov 4, 2019)

Pepporoni and Bacon Party Size and Whisky to down it all...fuck the PIZZA went so quick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braised _Beef Bolognese_ with Pappardelle from Olive Garden.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother had a birthday cake plus a birthday cheesecake, so I opted for the latter.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Garlic shrimp pasta


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicken Pasta Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of salmon baps



BC said:


> Garlic shrimp pasta


Sensitive content :confused


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tofu burrito bowl



CJ said:


> Couple of salmon baps
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content :confused


VS update wasn't ready for Asuka!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza oh Pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham bap & a Lion bar.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

First time trying Popeyes Chicken sandwich today. The hype is real.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Sausage, egg, and cheese sandwich


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Italian sub -- Ham, salami, pepperoni, spinach, Italian dressing. Optional: onions, banana peppers


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kraft mac and cheese

It tasted like depression.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Slammed a pancake sausage, egg, and cheese sandwich


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Egg Sandwich. It's possible it could have been The Greatest Love Story of all Time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Callback!

A Cajun roast beef sandwich on pretzel bread.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Had it on thursday for lunch


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Wendy's Breakfast Baconator










Death incarnate. 42/10 Would eat again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurobuta Terimayo, Divine Empress of All Hot Dogs.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lollies....i have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Ohana Hawaiian Island BBQ - mix plate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Croissant.

Here's a French lady:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of smoked salmon baps.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey & the works. Plus apple pie & strawberry custard for desert.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chorizo breakfast burrito.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turkey bap & some Tayto Cheese & Onion. Pretty good.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Some prosciutto with provolone and a Galaxy caramel bar because I'm running low on supplies.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Costco supreme pizza for the next several days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tonkatsu.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Toasted soda with melted cheese.


----------



## fawoy (Mar 31, 2020)

It was apple pie and tea after dinner


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Pancakes!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wontons in Chili Oil, "Street Corner" Potato Strips, Tea-Smoked Pork Ribs, Toothpick Mutton, and Beef Noodle Casserole.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheerios.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Scrambled Eggs w/ Asparagus.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Butter Pecan Ice Cream


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Flounder and steamed broccoli


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Celery Sticks


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuna Fish Sandwich


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chicken stir fry


----------



## mortimaire (May 29, 2020)

cookies at the office kitchen


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chicken enchiladas in salsa verde, Jefa style.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Celery Sticks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chocolate crepes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Grapes

I bought the wrong ones today. Instead of regular green grapes I accidentally bought the "cotton candy grapes". It may actually be my favorite mistake ever.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Grilled steak w/ onions, asparagus.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken & ham pie, & a gravy chip.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crow.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chicken pesto wrap with a side of strawberries.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Apple slices with peanut butter


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Pasta Salad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken dinner.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Seafood Salad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a Claymore to a Shrimp Noodle Soup.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Doritos


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed Flounder and 8 piece jumbo shrimp.


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Quesadillas (Homemade)


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Baked beans


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Nuggets and Heinz Ketchup. You jelly? 😋


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Turkey Sandwich


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Huevos rancheros.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Caesar Salad


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken fillet burger & a gravy chip.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Steak Wrap with garlic aioli *


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pad Thai


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chocolate Biscuits.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rolled omelette w/ green onions


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Spaghetti with meatballs. It was beyond awful, I had to give it a Bexploder right into the trash.

You know what ruffles my feathers? When someone puts gravy on their french fries, I mean no you just don't. Imagine being at a restaurant and the waiter says " Excuse me, would you like the some motor oil on your french fries?" of course the correct answer is "NO!" not even Sniper Wolf would eat french fries with motor oil. I reported @CJ for this crime.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poutine is divine, you heathen! 

A breakfast sandwich from Wendy's.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm pretty sure poutine is illegal in several states, anyway back to the kitchen with you and make me an egg sandwich!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blissmark said:


> You know what ruffles my feathers? When someone puts gravy on their french fries, I mean no you just don't. Imagine being at a restaurant and the waiter says " Excuse me, would you like the some motor oil on your french fries?" of course the correct answer is "NO!" not even Sniper Wolf would eat french fries with motor oil. I reported @CJ for this crime.


Actually had it twice last week. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Steak wrap last night, I was hungry late last night, I've got a homemade pizza in spicy meats of all kind, and a few chilli flakes on good for the palette after a few cold beers yesterday.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

A Whatchamacallit bar. The breakfast of champions.








CJ said:


> Actually had it twice last week. Pretty damn good.


This is why love will not bloom on the battlefield. I hope you're happy @CJ!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

These Pizza Express crisps. Would recommend.










Perfect when I can't be arsed to cook Pizza.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Going out for a bbq later.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cod on Bed of Couscous and sweetcorn, then a apple.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two slices of pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

15 pcs Lemon Peppered Wings


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Smoked bacon and scrambled eggs with brown toast on wholemeal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Texan grill Whisps for breakfast. Good times.



Carter84 said:


> Smoked bacon and scrambled eggs with brown toast on wholemeal.


Sounds good.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chicken wrap with garlic and mustard ioli, with homemade thrice cooked chips and a gluten free homemade cheesecake, my nugo is having his favourite free range boiled eggs and sausage. He won't eat dog food, like ever!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Watermelon chunks


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tuna and sweetcorn sandwich with homemade crisps


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chicken & egg fried rice


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Before Mince and Dumplings with sweetcorn and gravy, gotta say was lush I have sweetcorn with everything!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

15 pcs Lemon peppered wings


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sausage Pizza


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bourbon and maple chicken breasts and legs from scratch, I enfused them yday, left them over night and here they are for the AEW PPV,


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Eggs w/ Potatoes, and Asparagus.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheez it


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Footlong Spicy Italian on Italian Herbs and Cheese bread from Subway.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lemon peppered wings


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

pickles


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I had some BBQ ribs that were so good it almost made me wanna slap my moma!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

my words


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken and macaroni salad


----------



## BlueRidgeKid777 (May 2, 2020)

I just ate 4/6th of a frozen pepperoni pizza, and washed it down with a can of Mountain Dew


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Salt & vinegar potato chips.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornflakes.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

the dust


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Caesar Salad with 15 pcs of tender chicken dippers.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Cookies haha


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I sucked "it"


----------



## AlexCaffe (Oct 23, 2020)

Burrito


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dirt


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Steak & Asparagus w/Potatoes


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

chewing gum


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pancakes with chopped Banana


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rosemary Garlic Steak.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Biscuits.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

2 slices of pepperoni and sausage pizza


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicken soup.


----------



## TFW (Jan 1, 2021)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Biscuits.


What that guy had.

Speaking of:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Collard greens


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did a suplex to a bowl of corn flakes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Soup with spinach


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried flounder


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrambled egg sandwich


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Orange


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fried flounder


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Shrimp


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just did a powerbomb to a bowl of cornflakes.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Parle-G biscuits


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blow pop


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Three boiled eggs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Spicy Noodles


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

hot lead (long story)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pringles


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pot Noodle.

Didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

pickles


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lasagne.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Classic Reuben.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Phantom said:


> Classic Reuben


I just googled that. Looks yummy.

I had some biscuits.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Calamari Veracruz


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop being so posh!

I'm here with my beans and toast, living my best life.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raisin Bran


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chicken Shawarma


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strawberry Yogurt.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Quesadilla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza/8 Piece Hot Wings


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pizza


The GOAT food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Biscuits and gravy.


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Ceviche and Tacos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cookies.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Strawberries


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Popcorn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Corn dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A BLT.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Pizza rolls


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chicken Teryaki Sub from Subway


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lays chips


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Boiled eggs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Bread


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Four boiled eggs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Plums


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_Bread._


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Granola bar


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Flounder and French fries


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_Chocolate Cream Pie slice.

.. about to go have another

😁 _


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two boiled eggs


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_What WF members have Five Guys where they live?

I had that for dinner and for dessert, Yes, Chocolate Creme Pie, again._


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chicken


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_I am having Five Guys.

I already had Chocolate Cream Pie. I weigh 205. oof._


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Yogurt


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Kanpoongi - Korean Chilli/garlic fried chicken.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Biscuits(Caramel)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Oreos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

An omelette


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Peanut butter cheese crackers.

I was weak.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pizza


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

A traditional English Cream Tea -


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Mmmmmmm
Grilled Cheese!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Almond Joy Bar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raisin Bran


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

air fried chicken nuggets


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Kit Kat 😁


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Left over tuna sub from Subway.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ice Cream


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Just had a little personal pizza with mushrooms, gruyere cheese, and some thyme. Simple, but some good shit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@ CJ

I had a cinnamon crunch muffin and a coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady Look who is posting on WF again. I miss you.

My Sister-in-Law made me some excellent beef stir fry. She's Mexican so she makes it spicy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A rather non traditional breakfast repast for my birthday. Normally I'd have a muffin or some oatmeal but I door dashed an Epic Queso burrito, a Macho fries and a macho Coke all from Del Taco. THE SHIV doth approve this message.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So this is my birthday and I looked forward to reestablishing an annual tradition I had where I got a Mexican pizza on my birthday.Last year it was out of commission, so I was really looking forward to this day for months now. Well, to my surprise, the demand is so high in my town that there are no Mexican Pizzas today. I'll live obviously but I am a bit crestfallen at the news.









Just going to have to order something else now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had my birthday meal from Taco Bell. No Mexican Pizza







but I did have a large Pepsi, a steak quesadilla, and a quesarito .It was nice and a truly happy birthday. @Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So my gluttony knew no limits on my birthday. I knew I wasn't getting a birthday cake because I really don't need one but my brother did buy me some strawberry cheesecake and I threw myself on that delicious grenade and it was damn good.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> So my gluttony knew no limits on my birthday. I knew I wasn't getting a birthday cake because I really don't need one but my brother did buy me some strawberry cheesecake and I threw myself on that delicious grenade and it was damn good.


You deserve it, it's your cake day.
A Werther's original


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a leftover double beef and cheese burrito. No more fast food for quite a while methinks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister unexpectedly dropped by and gifted me with a steak quesadilla from Chili's and it was good and super f'n spicy which is fine but I wasn't quite ready for it being the ****** that I am.

@Chelsea Seeing how I seem to be the only hungry one on WF, petition to rename this THE IDONTSHIV MEMORIAL WTF DID YOU EAT TODAY? THREAD.. This is a long overdue accolade. Remember ALL CAPS is a must and the fact that I'm still living is irrelevant.









I am waiting Chelsea.







  

Edit The site edited grin go.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @Chelsea Seeing how I seem to be the only hungry one on WF, petition to rename this THE IDONTSHIV MEMORIAL WTF DID YOU EAT TODAY? THREAD.. This is a long overdue accolade. Remember ALL CAPS is a must and the fact that I'm still living is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









































































I'm the cat who ate the canary right now. Petitions work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









PS I am not dead. Repeat, I am not dead. Thank you future Admin Chelsea.   

You are


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Spaghetti, some ice cream, 2 werther's originals, 2 caramel creams, and a strawberry rice crispy treat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ice Cream


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

2 popsicles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister gave me a chalupa she didn't eat and I was most grateful.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

A doner kebab with way too much meat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Haha awesome SHIVY! 

I just ate some Tandoori Lasagna & Mixed Veg with Quinoa


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lots of pasta being consumed over the past few days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two grilled cheese sandwiches but with pepperj ack instead of Americn cheese. Very nice but only mildly evil.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


 I hope that filled you.









I had some Lucky Charms with Leanna Decker and Jessica Sulecki.


Spoiler: I'm off camera.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea I'd like to have what Holly's having.









In lieu of that, I had a footlong tuna sub. No obvious jokes from me this time.
























SHY SHYV FTW!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

combination pizza


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

A lasagna I bought at Aldi.

Single laif!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza for breakfast, aka the breakfast of champions.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> leftover pizza for breakfast, aka the breakfast of champions.


The real breakfast of champions is the pizza omelette.(pizza slice wrapped up in an omelette)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea Would you like to share a muffin with me? I'm a bit ravenous but I'll share it contigo.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @Chelsea Would you like to share a muffin with me? I'm a bit ravenous but I'll share it contigo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Thank you for your helpful attitude. Now, I don't know about you, but after I eat a muffin, I like to have some meat. So I had one of these.








and some papas fritas. it was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A little snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A very atypical breakfast. My sister-in-law brought me some lemon chicken, russet potatoes and some rice last night. but I was already full so I ate it for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

made myself a chili cheese dog.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a double cheeseburger, a large Coke, and an apple pie from McDonald's. Thanks to my mother for ordering it for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes.







Contrary to the slogan, they were merely good but not grrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeaaattttttt!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I went to put ketchup on it and discovered I had accidentally bought jalapeno ketchup but it didn't matter, I love spicy things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had one pack of these as a snack. They are pretty good size and are breakfast biscuits, not cookies. And don't you forget it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I had one pack of these as a snack. They are pretty good size and are breakfast biscuits, not cookies. And don't you forget it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

3/8 slices of a 16 inch Noble Romans Works pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I only had two hours of sleep, so I said fuck breakfast. Had a can of chili and an orange soda. I'll sleep when I drop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Currently eating dinner about 3 hours before i normally do. My brother and his wife brought me this MASSIVE chimichanga that would put Batista to shame.









More than likely the chimichanga will aso be my breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As prophesied by THE SHIV, I am eating the rest of that huge chimichanga for breakfast. They call it 
"Gordo" which means Fat in Spanish, but this thing was so thick, I think it deserves another G word that being Girthy.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> As prophesied by THE SHIV, I am eating the rest of that huge chimichanga for breakfast. They call it
> "Gordo" which means Fat in Spanish, but this thing was so thick, I think it deserves another G word that being Girthy.


Did you at least take a picture of it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Did you at least take a picture of it?


No. It's always that big. You get your money's worth at Antonio's. If only they would pay me for endorsing them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I wasn't planning on eating yet, but my ailing mother only ate roughly 75% of her chicken stir fried rice vegetable bow, so she kindly offered me the rest. Thank you Mom, I love you.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> So I wasn't planning on eating yet, but my ailing mother only ate roughly 75% of her chicken stir fried rice vegetable bow, so she kindly offered me the rest. Thank you Mom, I love you.


Most mothers are the best.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had never had this before until now and it was really good and mildly spicy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal and some grape kool aid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I had a banana, not as col as the one in Chelsea's post but mine can dance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister bought me four of these and four of the buffalo chicken ones from anoche. The best part is I really liked both of them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had one of these and it was better than I expected.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A bowl of krave cereal, Classic Krave is the best, even better with milk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two beef soft tacos with cheese, lettuce, salsa and sour cream plus some Spanish rice, all prepared by my Sister-in-Law. Muy bien.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sugar free maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Nothing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

made a soft taco from last night's leftovers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So my sister gifted me with a Polish sandwich and a large Pepsi from Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The new breakfast of champions: I had a lefover chili dog from Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> The new breakfast of champions: I had a lefover chili dog from Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken stir fried rice bowl.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

School lunch food btw, biscuits and gravy, scrambled eggs and fries, that's it! I'm 16 years old, I NEED MORE THAN THAT! It was all awful, as expected.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> chicken stir fried rice bowl.


How much do you eat, omfg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JeSeGaN said:


> How much do you eat, omfg


Not that much. It was leftovers from my ailing mother.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Not that much. It was leftovers from my ailing mother.


Sorry to hear that. Hope it's not too bad.

Now I'm bummed out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JeSeGaN said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope it's not too bad.
> 
> Now I'm bumped out


Don't worry about it. I didn't go into any detail. I made her a small amount and she ate maybe half of it. She's about to be hospitalized for the third time in maybe six weeks, so yeah she's not doing very well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces of pepperoni pizza with my younger brother and sister.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> sugar free maple and brown sugar oatmeal.


Good stuff, I personally drink mine at work!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and now I can get some sleep. goodnight WF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2pieces of leftover combination pizza.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Tangy Cheese Doritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Tangy Cheese Doritos


In case you didn't notice, I now have my very own thread thanks to @Chelsea Here is how this eventuated. THE IDONTSHIV MEMORIAL WTF DID YOU EAT TODAY? THREAD. Check out the couple of posts following it for the full effect. 

Oh yeah, I ate a solitary saltine cracker so I could post here in good faith.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Shiv getting his own thread.










I had a Kit Kat whilst I was watching AEW Rampage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just had an Ultimate Cheeseburger, a curly fry and a Large Pepsi that was actually from Dairy Queen while the food was from Jack in the Box.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Cookie Crisp. Still my favourite cereal honestly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cookie Crisp. Still my favourite cereal honestly.


I love cookie crisp.  Just had some








It's not restaurant quality but it's still really good.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Texas BBQ Pringles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gifted a 5 piece churro from Sonic s a snack.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Strawberry Yogurt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili cheese coney and tater tots from Sonic. Door Dashed it for my siblings and me, only to find out my chili dog wasn't included. got a refund and reordered it. Very nice, very filling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I am eating a blueberry muffin right now. Nothing unusual about that but I started to ponder why I favor it over banana nut and cinnamon muffins. Then an epiphany hit me smack dab right in the mouth. The reason is


Spoiler: because



IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BLUE!!!💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

General Glutton here to report that I ate a second blueberry muffin. It reminded me of the time I told the Chapman Twins that two is better than one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Place called Habit Burger. I had a teriyaki chargrilled cheeseburger with pieapple on it, fries, and a large Coke. Really good.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Bacon bap. No better way to brighten up a Monday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In the latest edition of *AS THE SHIV TURNS*, *BAD SHIV* made a startling confession. I cheated on my blueberry muffin and ate a banana nut muffin instead.









To make amends, I am trying to set up a 3-way with *THE SHIV *and both variety of muffins.  Stay tuned to find out if I got lucky.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a fillet of a fenny snake, but it left a spot on my shirt. All I could do is say, "Out, damned, spot!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Sister-In-Law made me some F'N great spaghetti with 2 pieces of garlic bread. If there is any leftovers, that's mi desayuno.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Ham & Cheese sandwich with a packet of BBQ Beef Hula Hoops.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti for breakfast. what a shock.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Place called Habit Burger. I had a teriyaki chargrilled cheeseburger with pieapple on it, fries, and a large Coke. Really good.


There's a Habit near my job. I might have to get me a Char Burger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Phantom said:


> There's a Habit near my job. I might have to get me a Char Burger.



You should. Every time I've had one, I haven't been disappointed. Now pay me my endorsement money!!!! 

I had a little more spaghetti for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Sister-in-Law made me two pepper jack cheeseburgers and some french fries. She actually grilled the burgers too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Made my Mother some Frosted Flakes, then when I realized the milk was running a bit short, I ate this for breakfast.









SHIVV-EAUX defies convention and is a TRENDSETTER!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My mother bought herself a footlong tuna sub from Subway's and she kindly graced me with half of it which I am now beginning to eat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KFC with coleslaw and mashed potatoes con gravy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover mashed potatoes, gravy, and coleslaw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sonic emailed me a $5 off coupon to make amends for botching my previous order.So I had a footlong chili cheese coney and a Route 44 Coke.









The footlong reminds me of the classic line from Bachelor Party "Is that the footlong?" and the male dancer responds" and then some!" as the lady grabs the "hot dog" on the plate. It also inspired this BAD SHIV gif:


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Spaghetti Bolognese, or as Snoop would say..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fish filet and the last of the coleslaw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> So I am eating a blueberry muffin right now. Nothing unusual about that but I started to ponder why I favor it over banana nut and cinnamon muffins. Then an epiphany hit me smack dab right in the mouth. The reason is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because
> ...


What a breakfast repast! I ate both muffins!


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Instant Pizza that I put way too much cheese on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After a hard day's work of burying an off kilter Australian hobo or shadow banning a syphilitic salope, Nothing hits the spot like a









Recommended lunch for the Ones.  If you know, you know.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister bought me an ultimate cheeseburger, large curly fries, and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple cinnamon oatmeal







along with the 9 daily pills I have been taking for 5 + years now after the multiple heart stoppages. And the beat goes on...as does my heart.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Tomato soup. So simple, yet so yummy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Tomato soup. So simple, yet so yummy.


I miss the old Sunday breakfast, lunch, and dinner crew.









Just had a mini bag of Nacho Cheese Doritos as a snack. No lunch for me today unless my family drops something off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Decided on a very late lunch. A can of Denison's chili with ketchup, a fuckton of hot sauce and some cheese melted into it. I am multitasking by eating it as I type.

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!! is multi-faceted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made me my official dinner that being beef stroganoff  garlic bread, and long green beans which I did not eat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff leftovers for breakfast. Not very creative but it helps my muffins to live another day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1 hot dog with ketchup y mustard, one hot and spicy link also with ketchup y mustard and more than one tater top, topped with ketchup as well. My tongue is on fire right now.🥵 lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought Wendy's for me, mi madre. mi hermano y su esposa. I had a double cheeseburger and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My last blueberry muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Sister-in-Law made this excellent AF rigatoni pasta bake with marinara sauce and sausage.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A Jacks Doughnut
Tigertail btw, the best, change my mind


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> My Sister-in-Law made this excellent AF rigatoni pasta bake with marinara sauce and sausage.


Second verse same as the first.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mu mom had some of the aforementioned pasta bake and I batted cleanup for her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@The Phantom Have you had a Habit Burger Char yet? I just had a Teriyaki Char with cheese, fries, and a Large Coke. I am saving half my burger for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had the other half of my burger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Half a bowl of Wendy's chili. It was my mother's leftovers but she opted for a bag of sour cream and onion chips instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast, hash brown, and a big glass of Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A can of Dennison's chili with a fucktonof hot sauce, ketchup, amd melted American cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A sugar free Klondike bar. I cannot tell you what I did for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> @The Phantom Have you had a Habit Burger Char yet? I just had a Teriyaki Char with cheese, fries, and a Large Coke. I am saving half my burger for breakfast.


Yeah, man. I got the Teriyaki Char as well. Good stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two pieces of combination pizza and a slice of Hawaiian pizza from Domino's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza for breakfast? *THE SHIV *the nonconformist.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

🍕


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

half a maple bar courtesy of mi madre.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Page 69


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You said a mouthful.  Make sure you don't inhale it and take your time to swallow. 

I just probably ate a super(model)kick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

t


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DOUBLE cheeseburger, fries and a Large Coke from Wendy's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili with pepper jack cheese and hot sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peremptory what I will be eating for dinner.









Okay but not very filling. Kind like how an evening with dat jabba feels.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Long Dong Silver's with a piece of fish, some fries and one hush puppy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, one taco, and a piece of cheesecake that was really damn good. Topped off with a large Coke.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Some cheesesticks and jalepeno poppers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ordered via Doordash a Riverboat Omelet from a restaurant named Huckleberry's, The omelet had sausage, onion, bell pepper, tomato, Monterey jack and cheddar cheese topped with Cajun chili sauce. It was excellent but here's the rub.

I ordered my ailing mother a Biscuits and Gravy meal and this is unf'n believable. There was no gravy in the meal that has 50% of its name as Gravy. My mother was upset and I gave them a very negatively worded review. I don't normally do this but I cannot fathom not having gravy in it. I did say the omelet and the huckleberry muffing I had were great but it was completely unacceptable. I then reordered it from a different restaurant for mi madre. At least they refunded her order.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

McDouble, McChicken, and a rather Large Coke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a piece of pepperoni pizza and managed not to reopen my cut lip. 🙏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal, slice of toast, and some fruit punch.

@Chelsea did you get a chance to eat that breakfast muffin we talked about?

Great to see you!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Peremptory what I will be eating for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second verse same as the first.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@CJ It's still your birthday, so here's a live look at our girl eating a fried banana.































CJ! Hope you enjoyed some Taytos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister just gave me Hmong dessert her friend made for her. it's in a glass like you'd drink bourbon or something like that.

It's a bit gelatinous but also liquidy. Tastes decent though. It's pistacchio colored and has a bunch of little gelatinous tiny eggs looking things and some other weird stuff going on. I'll try to find out what the name is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hmong dessert I had is called Nab Vam (tapioca coconut drink) Never heard of it but I liked it.

For dinner my Sister-in-Law made amazing green chile chicken enchiladas and Spanish rice. It was damn good but also really


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a choice between a banana nut muffin and leftover enchiladas. I chose the latter. Most would probably opt for the former. They say you only live once but I'm on my fourth life right now so I'm going to keep charting my own course.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OH NOES!!!! I'm speaking in codes!
















Vintage bitger,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

late night Spanish rice as I attempt to tire my mind out on here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. It's been a while.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Grilled cheese burrito and a large Pepsi from Taco Bell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister just handed me her uneaten chalupa so I am having a very late dinner. It's 10:20pm right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover burrito from Taco Bell for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 💙 you blue!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am fookin' stuffed. My sister bought Chili's for mi Madre's birthday and treated the whole familia. I just had cajun shrimp pasta with garlic bread. The garlic bread can wait until tomorrow because I am completely filled. No birthday cake for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I 💙 you blue!


OOps, I did it again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Going to watch All Out with my little brother and have A sonic footlong chilki dog, a large tot and a Route 44 Coke which is muy grande.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breakfast of Champions aka a bowl of spicy chili. I'm saving the muffin for lunch. 

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE the nonconformist. He sets trends, he does not blindly follow them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I called my shot:









I still💙 you blue!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was coming down with a case of da sniffles and thought of banned banderson. This one's for you:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother, who was supposed to go with his wife to San Diego, stayed because of mi madre and made me two chili dogs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Appointment in fewer than 6 hours and I had almost no sleep. Gonna be 111F today. To try and stay awake, I am foregoing a traditional breakfast by having leftover spicy chili dogs. It's going to be a long day. I wish I had canceled this appointment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Appt. in 2.5 hours and I still feel lousy. Just drank 44pz of water and ate this which was actually pretty good.









Currently 95 but that's nothing. Supposed to be 102 or 3F when I go. I'm still going...Famous last words. Cheers, WF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New York Deli sub that was for my late lunch five hours ago. I will be having a late dinner, ie after 10:00pm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a blueberry muffin and part of a broken heart.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Epic Queso Loaded Chicken burrito Macho Fries and a Macho Coke from Del Taco. That was my lunch, but I just got around to posting it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One slice of MountainMike's pepperoni pizza as a very late dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fookin' blueberry muffin. Everyone knows that SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE is a sucker for muffins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In a case of totally defeating the purpose, I had a sugar free blueberry muffin and an Orange Sunkist with a lot of sugar in it. Oh well. I'm my fourth life now, so who wants to live forever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Velveeta shells and cheddar macaroni and cheese.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am becoming too predictable. I had a sugar free blueberry muffin and a Pepsi with a lot of sugar in it. I never fail to disappoint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 double cheeseburgers and a large Cock Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I shared some chicken nuggets with all four of my dogs. By share I mean that they ate almost all of them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

last of my sugar free blueberry muffins. I don't know how long I'm gonna last here today. Just got a whole hour's worth of sleep. 

Oh well, I'll go til I drop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a Riverboat Omelet from a restaurant named Huckleberry's, The omelet had sausage, onion, bell pepper, tomato, Monterey jack and cheddar cheese topped with Cajun chili sauce. It was excellent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just discovered my omelet had a container of spicy cajun chili with it. I thought it was just some extra sauce but it was actually chili, so I ate it.l


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My dealer hooked me up with some low sugar blueberry muffins, So I dined heartily on it.







New WE THE ONES!!!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Teriyaki Charburger and a Large Coke from Habit Burger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleaned up and ready to face the eww day. My appt is in just over 3 hours. I am going to forgo breakfast and eat me a can of spicy chili to hopefully wake me up a bit more.

Just noticed that this is really my thread. There used to be a fuckon of activity here with @A-C-P @CJ @The Fourth Wall et al. Probably because it was an easy way to GOOSE! your post count.

Now this is the official theme song of MY thread:





:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Cleaned up and ready to face the eww day. My appt is in just over 3 hours. I am going to forgo breakfast and eat me a can of spicy chili to hopefully wake me up a bit more.
> 
> Just noticed that this is really my thread. There used to be a fuckon of activity here with @A-C-P @CJ @The Fourth Wall et al. Probably because it was an easy way to GOOSE! your post count.
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the best, please be well and take care 🧡💙

As you noticed, Big Smol Chels doesn't eat too much, but the last thing I ate today was a wafer roll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The sausage fest has been broken up, or has it?









Thank you, Chelsea for beautifying my thread. 💙🧡

You'll be the first to know how everything goes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a regulat can of chili but I accidentally bought jalapeno ketchup so that is what topped it. Not bad a kinda spicy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIVV! My younger brother just made me a philly cheese steak hot pocket which was good. He also gave me a green chile frozen burrito with some "diablo" 👿 on it.

GOD DAMN IT! My mouth is en fuego right now.🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I notice it's chocolate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili with pepper jack cheese melted into it and hot AF sauce.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New york deli sub for a muy late lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the rest of the homemade macaroni.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I had to steal this one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Palvin and Decker making my eponymous thread incredibly titillating.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two pieces of pepperoni pizza and a Pepsi Zero.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There was still some pizza leftovers. So two pieces of pepperoni pizza and some tropical punch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces of combination pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 Cheese Chicken Pasta Penne from Applebees. Good stuff.









Was part of my Sister-In-Law's birthday celebration.

Might be having some cake later.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

piece of German Chocolate Cake. What my mother used to make is far better than this store bought thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a microwaveable cup of 3 cheese macaroni. I would have rather been having this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Sister-in-Law made some muy delicioso homemade beef stew. sabrosito.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover beef stew for breakfast. Going to have lunch verysoon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.










Just trying to work up an appetite. What a thread! 

Finally decided on a chili dog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my brother gave me half of his burrito from Chipotle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My prior post was made several hours after I ate that partial burrito/

I had a pepper jack cheeseburger and some fries courtesy of my sister-in-law.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepper jack cheeseburger and a small container of Pringles. Haven't slept since yesterday morning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pringles sour cream n onion snack stack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My Mexican-American Sister-in-Law made some excellent soft tacos just now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and a zero sugar Dr. Pepper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

three musketeers bar and a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea @THANOS Let us














🙏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh shit! I wondered why this wasn't in the Danielson thread so I had to repost it. 

Last thing I ate was a shit sandwich and I did not like it. FUCK YOU, TONY KHAN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 grilled cheese sandwiches courtesy of my sister-in-law. She probably felt bad about her husband relentlessly teasing me. 


shut up, sad shivv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili with tapatio in it for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

last blueberry muffin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Burgers with haloumi cheese and sweet corn on the cob motherfuckers!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Remember not to talk with your mouth full.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Remember not to talk with your mouth full.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

edit: that guy's face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister-in-law made some epic homemade Philly Cheesesteaks. They were fucking great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a can of Denisons chili with tapatio and American  cheese mixed in.

I do feel like







preferably an Elder and Mulberry one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother keeps texting me Mox as champ stuff.























I had chili for breakfast and Fruity Pebbles for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

piece of pepperoni pizza from Mountain Mike's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Piece of pepperoni pizza for breakfast and I have a massive headache. My XERO sleep is slapping the taste right out of my mouth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still no sleep. My sister bought me a couple of 5 layer burritos from Taco bell and a large Pepsi. I am Team Pepsi over Team Coke. 


Back to looking for things to upload. Hope you are well Cla...udio.









You are in my thoughts. Have a good night. 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last piece of pepperoni pizza from last night as i was hungry after a very tense football game. Had some grape kool aid too.

1000 posts for 66,666!!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Lasagna.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Made my Mom some Stouffer's spaghetti in the microwave and ended up eating her leftovers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big box of these. Each individual pack has 4 of those and they are







pretty good.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Big box of these. Each individual pack has 4 of those and they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro those slap. They're so good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Thief Chels strikes again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Big Thief Chels strikes again


I'm a sucker for you, so I'll allow it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I'm a sucker for you, so I'll allow it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

People don't know what they're missing in this thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> People don't know what they're missing in this thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made spaghetti and meatballs and some some af garlic roll bread sticks with it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chinese food today. Was fire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had a piece of my sister-in-law's birthday cake because I needed an energy boost. Wasn't hungry but it was a tiny piece.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother's wife made me some scrambled eggs, two sausage patties, and two hash browns con ketchup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

stir fry rice with chicken and vegetables and two egg rolls with some spicy af sauce Just finished.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cold spaghetti.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili with crushed red peppers and parmesan cheese , both of which were included with the pizza the other day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother's wide can fucking cook. Two chicken fajitas tonight about 3 hurs ago. Totally forgot to post it. Spicy too!,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These are a perfect snack.









Listen to me!  Buy these mofos!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger, mcchicken and an Omos sized Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin. I like my muffins with some nut in them. Not saying anything else.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Grilled chicken caesar salad.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I made chicken and egg noodles in sweet chilli sauce for lunch motherfuckers!!! 

For dinner, I'm going to breadcrumb some pork....BITCHES!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog and fritos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dinner was amazing. My sister-in-law made homemade cheeseburger macaroni ala the Hamburger Helper version.









I'll probably have this for breakfast lunch and dinner because there are a fuckton of leftovers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As SHIVVSTRADUMBASS prophesied, I had cold cheeseburger macaroni for mi desayuno.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lunch: 🎶second verse same as the first.🎶 more cheeseburger macaroni.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Subway footlong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For dinner I had.......Cheeseburger Macaroni agayn!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This will come as no shock but this breakfast saw me come to the end of my cheeseburger macaroni.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a Polish sandwich and a Large Pepsi from Wienerschnitzel.

I have a second sandwich for later today.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sausage, egg and cheese on a roll w/ an iced coffee.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some good ass ice cream cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A couple of hot dogs and some tater tots then I crashed hard for at least an hour.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a chili dog for breakfast. Ze' nonconformist at it again.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I made a meatball stew bitches! Chopped tomatoes, beef stock, onions, carrots, garlic, black pepper, sea salt, bay leaves and extra virgin olive oil on a low heat for 45 minutes. ..fucking delightful! I'll fight you if you disagree!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

twp breakfast burritos for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just finished a rather late dinner. Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, and some mixed vegetables. Suffice to say, I did not cook this.  It was muy bien hecho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My "little" sister bought the family a McDonald's breakfast. I had a sausage egg Mcmuffin. hash brow and a Large Cocke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had chili dogs about 3 hours ago for lunch but I am SLOTH-LIKE SHIVV today and I am moving very slowly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had lemon chicken, chicken fried rice and some lightly sauteed zucchini bits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bologna, cheese, and sandwich spread sandwich. This used to be my default thing to eat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To celebrate National Taco Day, courtesy of my brother's wife, I had 3 steak soft tacos, with just cheese, sour cream, and some super spicy salsa in them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I had a "genius" plan last night. I would place a blueberry muffin for breakfast on the in table next to my recliner where I intended to sleep. This would mean I could save myself an additional trip to the kitchen in the morning. I also covered it with paper towels to conceal my precious.









Of course, my incredibly intelligent collie/husky mix, decided to eat it once I fell asleep. She is very cute and has two differently colored eyes so I could not be mad at her. Outsmarted by a dog.









I had an Otis Spunk  meyer blueberry muffin. They are individually packaged which is a new thing for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unexpected "lunch". We bought my Mom a tiny can of tuna salad and some crackers. It's all part of a package and comes with a tiny spoon. She only ate one cracker, so i am finishing it for her. Hopefully she'll eat some jello.🙏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

real lunch was some jalapeno chili.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cheeseburger and fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had pepperoni pizza for dinner then crashed hard. Fuck it's almost 3am.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Good ole pasta with pesto.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger,mcchicken and a large Coke from McDonald's. I did save a double cheeseburger for breakfast tomorrow. 

Really missing my Mom right now. sigh...🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger for breakfast. Gonna crash soon.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cereal. Honey bunches of oats.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Tuna sandwich, doritos, with a pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade beef nachos with great nacho cheese sauce and hot af salsa on top.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken enchiladas topped with sour cream and Spanish rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a chicken enchilada and some Spanish rice for breakfast. Yikes, my post count number.
















That would be a perfect palindromic number to end on. Very tempting. OK so long WF.

























@Chelsea









I've got miles to go before I sleep and pyros to berry.







 

SHIVV 100K?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sausage, egg and cheese on a bagel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I wasn't on planning on eating agayn, but my sister-in law made me some biscuits and gravy, hash browns and scrambled eggs for my "real" breakfast. I feel stuffed AF.

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE puts the G in Gluttonyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

2 Big Macs, Large Fries and a Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So my brother and his wife went to a restaurant named Lumberjack's for dinner and told me they would order me whatever I wanted when they finished. The nice thing is they serve breakfast all day, so I got an incredible Denver Omelet and some hash browns. muy bien!

And a Coke too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a blueberry muffin from Otis Spunkmyer. Truth be told i was a tad reticent to ingest something with spunk in the title but I was able to get it down.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Steak and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chicken,potatoes, green beans, stuffing and ham


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pasta bake and garlic bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pasta bake for breakfast. I actually passed up a muffin for this.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bagel butter toasted w/ an ice coffee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin for lunch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Grilled Chicken Caesar salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

even more pasta bake. She made a fuckton of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

corn dog and an f'n Pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover corn dog with mustard for breakfast:









SHIVV-EAUX-ZE-STEALER strikes agayn.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mexicali sub from subway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

I had a roast beef and provolone sub from Jimmy John’s, and a side of Kickin’ Ranch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili with hot sauce in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ate a frozen burrito that no one else wanted. Can't let things go to waste.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin from Otis Spunk Myer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister just brought me two five layer burritos. Gracias.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 Taco Bell tacos with fire sauce for breakfast. A total windfall. My brother gave them to me late last night because he was already full.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

English muffin breakfast sandwich with egg, cheese, and Canadian bacon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FreshlyLazy said:


> English muffin breakfast sandwich with egg, cheese, and Canadian bacon


I love your sig. 

My sister-in-law made these for my brother but he wouldn't touch them. I had never heard of them before but they were actuallygood.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I love your sig.
> 
> My sister-in-law made these for my brother but he wouldn't touch them. I had never heard of them before but they were actuallygood.


 Thank you! OC is very cat-like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fudge brownie as a snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fucking excellent curry chicken over rice and some vegetables. Wasn't spicy this time because my Grin go brother can't handle da spice, but I loved it anyways.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha! @VS censors I have successfully circumvented your block of grin go.









I had a piece of frozen combination pizza.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover curry chicken and rice. I had the pizza at 2 am.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two sausage, egg, and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken and broccoli w/ pork fried rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stouffer's lasagna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover lasagna for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had barbecue chicken, mixed vegetables, macaroni and cheese, plus some jalapeno macaroni and chesse for dinner about 10 hours ago. Then crashed hard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover macaroni and cheese for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

jalapeno macaroni for lunch. five hours ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken strips, french fries with ketchup and barbecue sauce for the strips.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Found the leftover jalapeno macaroni in the fridge and dumped a can of chili on it, microwaved it and Voila. Jalapeno chili macaroni.









My breakfast was truly avant-garde.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili dog, tater tots, and a Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sub sandwich and some pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

for dinner last night, I had pork chops, macaroni and cheese,some mini roasted potatoes and some steamed broccoli.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Soup. Fighting off covid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sister-in-law made me a six inch submarine sandwich.

@Adapting Hope you feel better soon, man!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pepper jack cheeseburgers and some fries all made by my brother's wife.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken parm and a salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple of nutter butter cookies as a snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sausage egg croissant that I microwaved for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hamburger patty for lunch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Subway sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade cheeseburger macaroni and green beans for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover cheeseburger macaroni for breakfast.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of chili for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chicken enchiladas and Spanish rice. It was great and I obviously was not the one who cooked it. Muchas gracias, sister-in-law.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chicken enchiladas and Spanish rice, cold for breakfast. Still tasted good.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Two pieces of chicken bacon ranch pizza and Parmesan bread bites


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mcdonald big mac, fries, nuggets, w/ pepsi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili dog. Finally something I can make for myself. lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and garlic bread


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

2 turkey sandwiches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti for breakfast


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oreo pancakes and some scrambled eggs.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

thatonewwefanguy said:


>


These are only good on the oven.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The One said:


> These are only good on the oven.


I make mine in the microwave, thing is, I wrap mine in 2 paper towels, about a fingers width apart, fold it a few times, throw the sucker in the microwave for a minute and a half, flip them over, another 30 seconds and they're done.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I make mine in the microwave, thing is, I wrap mine in 2 paper towels, about a fingers width apart, fold it a few times, throw the sucker in the microwave for a minute and a half, flip them over, another 30 seconds and they're done.


I'ma try the napkin method. It's good for getting the grease off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excellent Sunday dinner. Lemon pepper chicken with some kind of glaze or gravy on it, mixed vegetables,scalloped potatoes, and stuffing.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Reese's cups.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two chili dogs for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

had homemade french bread pizza. one piece was pepperoni, the other combination.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pasta and some garlic bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 sausage breakfast burritos with picante sauce.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken cesar salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a chili cheese dog for lunch.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Pulled pork sandwich and tater tots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken and dumplings


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chipotle bowl for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

suasage egg mcmuffin, hash brown, large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


I recommend these if you like spicy:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adapting said:


> I recommend these if you like spicy:


I had the same thought and asked my brother to get that next time. Sounds way better to me.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I had the same thought and asked my brother to get that next time. Sounds way better to me.


They're so good. First time I had them I finished the bag, went to cop more, and finished another bag. 🤣


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Adapting said:


> They're so good. First time I had them I finished the bag, went to cop more, and finished another bag. 🤣


I know that feeling all too well bro, I now curse you with more of them chips.
The chips that I did that with was the Lays Cool Ranch Doritos flavor, it was pretty spot on. Tasted like cool ranch doritos.
Ps. Don't get the lays Cheeto flavor, it was a disappointed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chunky chips ahoy chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A Jack's Donut, Carmel Nut.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Red Lobster's Endless Shrimp.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef stroganoff, mixed vegetables, and garlic bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Frosted Flakes


Hey, I had cereal as well. Honey bunches of oats tho. 🤣


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Frosted Flakes





Adapting said:


> Hey, I had cereal as well. Honey bunches of oats tho. 🤣


Same!
I had Cheerios though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Same!
> I had Cheerios though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

8.

beef stroganoff leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The mother in law's special caldo. Good shit!!!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

That's Muse, she is the smartest of all 3 of my cats.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Trail mix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4.









This surprised me because it was really good. 4 minutes in the microwave and done. Wasn't super filling, but I'm good for the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1.

Sausage croissant from Jimmy Dean's and a banana nut muffin.























Keep my thread alive, my fellow eaters lol, until I return from a brief hiatus.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

More honey bunches of oats.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sausage egg and cheese on a roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ended my sabbatical already. 

Had some lertover stir fryed rice and an egg roll for breakfast.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Steak, ribs, mashed potatoes and some broccoli.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Bacon cheeseburger spaghetti


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AliFrazier100 said:


> Bacon cheeseburger spaghetti


I love the sound of this.


I had some stir fry rice maybe 3 hours ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adapting said:


> More honey bunches of oats.


I skimmed this and read it as horny. Jesus, my mind.  

For dinner I had breaded pork chops, roasted brussel sprouts, baked beans, and macaronin and cheese. Goddamn can my sister-in-law cook.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bajked beans and macaroni for breakfast.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oreo pancakes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Two Cheeseburgers and French fries


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#BigRepostChels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a nutter butter. No entendre intended.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had 4 Reese's peanut butter cups.They were in a King sized pack my brother bought me last night. Yhat constituted my Halloween candy, I suppose.

It really was good sh*t, Pal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

meatball sub with marinara and mozarella cheese and garlic fries for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

late last night, my brother told me there were 20 some meatballs left. So for breakfast I ate a lucky 7 of them. It was really good and the first time I ever ate meatballs for breakfast.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


I heard you ate more than that. 

50 cent corn dog day at Sonic. My sister brought me 4. They are pretty smol though so no problemo. sniffles sized.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

2 hot dogs, tater tots and some salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

twix. That will be all I eat of our candy stash.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Snickers.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some of these:










so fucking good, would recommend 11/10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I concur. Those are fucking excellent. what say you? @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Yes, I concur. Those are fucking excellent. what say you? @Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-in-Law made me two meatball and mozarella subs.I am saving one for breakfast. I drank tropical punch with it. Afterwards she made ma a killer margarita.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ate my second meatball sub for breakfast. 

Oh Lord, is this No Nut November now?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Honey bunches of oats.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

couple of twix bars that were not handed out last night.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are very hungry today. Have you tried the house sausage?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> You are very hungry today. Have you tried the house sausage?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ate a French cookie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow,My Sister-in-Law made the most incredible homemade chili. Today was a cold, rainy day and it hit the spot. It had sour cream, cheese, some hot sauce, and corn bread mixed in, and that was so great. She would have been a great cook but she makes a ton working for Social Services here.

Meanwhile Ican microwave a mean hot pocket.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a bowl of chili with cornbread mixed in and a Pepsi Zero for breakfast. Still damn good.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

couple of these.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ate a little French cookie. I'm addicted.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Couple hot dogs with mustard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

twix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Chili


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


Joey fangirl. You were ready.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two homemade calzones.Really great. Will not take bets on who made it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt and apple cinnamon oatmeal. An actual breakfast for once.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

honey bunches of oats w/ almonds.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

a breakfast smorgasbord


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a single chicken breast. Brother just handed it to me and my dog kept demanding part of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

snack to bridge to dinner later.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade beef pot roasts, cooked carrots, potatoes, onions probably some other stuff too along with a dinner roll that I sopped up the juice and ate it. Fucking great! 

Can of Pepsi too.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BMT sub from subway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes and some orange juice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cinnamon brown sugar waffles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never had it before. Pearl pasta is little tiny pasta balls. Good enough but not as good as other Progresso soups.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pizza



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


May I have a slice of dat?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


I also had pepperoni pizza and a couple potato croquettes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprise dinner. Sister-in-Law just out of the blue asked me if I wanted a quesadilla, so she made me a chicken quesadilla with barbecue sauce inside it too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still not very filling but I've got my eyes on leftover Halloween candy later.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chipotle bowl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 Halloween-sized Kit Kats.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tiny milky way bar and a tiny kit kat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot dog



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SQC confirmed. You should probably share that with someone.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother just bought Dominos and I had two pepperoni and one cheese piece of pizza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Burger



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are really hungry tonight for...


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Had some leftover chili for dinner


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Banana bread


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Strawberry Toaster Strudel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cold pizza. two cheese, one pepperoni.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oero pancakes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler: Bonus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xmas is coming soon with you breaking out that candy cane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Nuggets and fries from McDonalds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chicken soup with some nice vegetables added.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple turnover


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Two bacon/egg/cheese biscuit sandwiches and a hashbrown


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Toasted sesame bagel with some butter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cold leftover chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken cutlets and broccoli.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had some chicken nuggets with sweet and sour sauce, and french fries for dinner a few hours ago.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Peanut M&Ms.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. Now it's off to get a shot in my eye.
















I hope...


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Peach yogurt


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Brown sugar cinnamon waffles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

warmed up some leftover chicken noodle soup from Sunday night. 👍


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Spicy crispy chicken sandwich with fried cheese curds


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BMT sub from subway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken,macaroni and cheese, fried potatoes, and mixed vegetables.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni for breakfast. lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Brown sugar cinnamon waffles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chinese food. Chicken and broccoli w/ pork fried rice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eating omos a foot long bar of chocolate is a little crazy, dohcha think?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#BTC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Cheeseburger with sour cream and onion chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 soft tacos with sour cream and some Spanish rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt and apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oreo pancakes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

2 hot dogs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

a mini bag of Nacho Cheese Doritos.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finger Lickin' Burger



Spoiler: Bonus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack Frost would love you.







 

Had some chips ahoy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Italian Wedding Soup from East Side Mario's


This is the best soup ever, I get it as my side every single time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza from Mountain Mike's. Def. will be my breakfast too because there is a fuckton left over.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ruffles chips.




Eastwood said:


> Italian Wedding Soup from East Side Mario's
> 
> 
> This is the best soup ever, I get it as my side every single time.


I'm Italian I could make you soup with special sauce.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

midnight slice of pizza.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pizza 🍕


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

sausage egg and cheese on a roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces of pizza for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin and pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese sandwich and homemade cheddar broccoli soup. saved a second grilled cheese for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cold grilled cheese sandwich and homemade cheddar broccoli soup for breakfast


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oreo Pancakes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

atomic fireball.









My Mom loved these and often would share them with me. I just found a secret stash she had, so I currently have one in my mouth and am thinking of her. It's really hot,Mom. I do miss her so.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Some slices of Hawaiian pizza and mango habanero chicken wings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some Tiramisu.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Too much.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Too little 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Too little 😆


I assume it's because you were omos full.
 

I had spaghetti para desayuno.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 of these:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chocolate


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti as a late lunch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ice cream 



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ate an apple donut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

diinner: two corn dogs and some french fries.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

chicken fingers and fries for dinner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bacon and an omelet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bag of Nacho cheese Doritos y a cor dog for lunch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some pasta and 2 hot dogs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lay' Barbecue potato chips


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It's Monday Night RAW, you know what that means...



Spoiler: ...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Few cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> It's Monday Night RAW, you know what that means...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ...


Surprised you can keep RAW down.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Steak tacos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chicken fajitas and Spanish Rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal y orange juice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese microwaveable cup.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Salad.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spanish rice and some leftover chicken fajitas.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

a burger, a hot dog and some fries.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

A burger too



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a patty melt!


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Chili for dinner


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Popcorn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I def. overate tonight. Thought we weren't having dinner so I ate a patty melt. About 30 minutes ago, my sister-in-law made homemade chicken pot pie. It was excellent and the crust was amazing. 

I am stuffed AF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Piece of chicken pot pie.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Steak

Medium-well


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken Caesar salad.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chipotle bowl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lay's barbecue chips right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger macaroni for supper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cheeseburger macaroni for lunch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chinese food, chicken and broccoli with rice.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Cheddar Cheese Pretzel Combos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a smol bag of Doritos as a snack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken nuggets with sweet & sour sauce, fries and a fudge brownie.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PB&J Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry and banana nut muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had Chipotle for dinner.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omelette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister gave me a Big Mac unexpectedly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chili


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sausage, egg and cheese on a bagel.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Breakfast quesadilla


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stouffer's spaghetti meal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fudge brownie


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Jambalaya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken, rice,and zucchini slices.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cookies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can of chili. I'm sick and I'm unsure that spicy HOT chili shall be the magical elixir that cures me. I am thinking outside of the box though.








That does sound kinda sexual, doesn't it @Chelsea


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Double bacon cheeseburger and potato wedges


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sausage, egg and cheese on a roll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BBQ Hot Pocket


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Early Thanksgiving dinner: Ham, macaroni y cheese, mashed potatoes y gravy, stuffing, and two deviled eggs.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Reese’s Big Cup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bit of a surprise. My Sister-in-Law just brought me a piece of pumpkin pie with whipped cream on it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had 2 hot dogs and some soup for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Took some leftover macaroni, added a can a chili,microwaved it, et VOILA!, chili mac 4 breakfast.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Scrambled eggs and toast


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cream cheese bagel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn.Nearly choked on some ham in a scramble my sister in law made. Almost panicked before I could clear it but I am still a bit unnerved. I was alone so it could have been way worse. 

Think I need a slight break and chill a bit. The food was really good though.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Andouille Mac and Cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bag of nacho cheese doritos. didn't choke.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chinese food. Chicken and broccoli with fried rice.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ribs



Spoiler: ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pumpkin pie


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Swedish Fish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Small bag of cool ranch Doritos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken lo mien.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hot dogs


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some soup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

macaroni and cheese in a cup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🍕🍕


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had 2 pieces pepperoni pizza and Pepsi. Just hungry for one more P


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken and fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces pepperoni pizza para breakfast.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

PB & J sandwich.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tiny snack bag. Never had this before. Tastes the same but with yellow, blue, green, and red ones too.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

2 Big Macs and a large fries from McDonalds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3 deviled eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enchiladas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Eggs and pancakes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger,curly fries, and a Large Coke.Already had Thanksgiving on Sunday so, Solo SHIVkoa opted for fast food for lunch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Turkey, mash pots, sweet pots, corn bread, pork, and corn.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Turkey.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Barbecue Chips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken sandwich


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

garden vegetable Progresso Soup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omelette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quarter pound cheeseburger from McDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleaning up. My "kid" sister just brought me an omos a footong chili cheese coney from Sonic, tots, and a Route 44 Coke(44oz.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Smoked turkey, chorizo cornbread stuffing, and macaroni salad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double cheeseburger and a large Coke from McDonald's.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tri carne calzone from Prezzo for lunch bitch! £7.50 with O2 Priority motherfuckers! 

Then noodles with some of my leftover whole chicken that I slow cooked yesterday bitches!


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

knuckle sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry sundae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J Those initials could stand for other things.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza and a soft taco from Taco Bell.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mexican Pizza, quesarito, and a large Pepsi.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chipotle bowl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reeses's Bug Cup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Potato Soup


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pack of M&Ms.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover potato soup for breakfast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J strawberry jelly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had a sub from subway earlier.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pizza


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Peach yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister-in-law made something she had seen a video about but never made. So we had lasagna sou with a bread stick and it was f-ing delicious. Perfect for this cold, rainy Nor Cal day. 

I hope to God there are leftovers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna soup for breakfast!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had Nachos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last of the lasagna soup for lunch.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Popcorn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Domino's pizza: 2 pepperonis and one piece of cheese pizza.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some ginger bread cookies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister gave me the rest of her chicken sandwich from Popeye's.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pasta earlier.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ice cream sandwich


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pack of M&M's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Frosted Flakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili macaroni


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Cajun chicken alfredo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two egg rolls, general chicken and rice with some hot AF sauce for the egg rolls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

turkey sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raspberry ziinger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

barbecue chicken with cheeto flavored macaroni and jalapeno macaroni. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had 2 hot dogs for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mac and cheese for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ham sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dairy Queen.First time in forever. Had a Two Cheese Deluxe 1/2 lb.* triple Signature Stackburger that has both American and White Cheddar. It was f'n great! Large Pepsi too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bagel w/ butter toasted.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth in advertising. It was actually spicy and really good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Footlong chili cheese coney, tater tots, and a Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I had a burger and fries earlier.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin with some buttered toast with strawberry jelly on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 double cheeseburgers from McDonald's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

grilled cheese on sourdough bread.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Buffalo chicken tater tot casserole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili cheese coney and a Route 44 Coke from Sonic.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Orange chicken and rice with crab rangoon


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

1 hotdog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really hot chili on a cold,rainy night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

apple cinnamon oatmeal


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Nashville hot chicken sandwich with cheese curds


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a patty melt and fries from Midtown Grill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Double cheeseburger, fries, and a McChicken. Plus a large Coke.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Chicken burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother got me some late night Burger King but I had already eaten. So for breakfast this morning, I had an original chicken sandwich. I also have a burger that I'll eat for lunch later.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Coffee cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon King from BK and a can of Coke over ice.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken and broccoli w/ pork fried rice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

There's this burger joint not too far from my house, called On The Bun Burgers.

They make this insanely delicious sauce called Apple Butter sauce. I got this Apple Butter Brisket sandwich along with Apple Butter fries, and, damn, just fantastic.

It's probably my favorite burger joint around now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> There's this burger joint not too far from my house, called On The Bun Burgers.
> 
> They make this insanely delicious sauce called Apple Butter sauce. I got this Apple Butter Brisket sandwich along with Apple Butter fries, and, damn, just fantastic.
> 
> It's probably my favorite burger joint around now.


Great to see you. I wish I could eat there. That apple butter stuff sounds


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Great to see you. I wish I could eat there. That apple butter stuff sounds


The owner told me today that he's planning on bottling it and selling it, just trying to figure out outsourcing the labelling. I'm definitely buying up a few jars once he's selling it. It will replace Diana Sauce as my go-to "put that shit on everything" sauce .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> The owner told me today that he's planning on bottling it and selling it, just trying to figure out outsourcing the labelling. I'm definitely buying up a few jars once he's selling it. It will replace Diana Sauce as my go-to "put that shit on everything" sauce .


Sounds great. Oh yeah, I messaged you on reddit too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chicken cesar salad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nachos


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> nachos


No shot, I just finished eating chicken nachos as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adapting said:


> No shot, I just finished eating chicken nachos as well.


My sister got some for her birthday with jalapenos but gave me the rest because she was full.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enchiladas, very spicy btw, refried beans, and Spanish rice. I'm stuffed.

Thy did get my sister a carrot cake for her birthday because she loves them, so I may try to make room for a piece later.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

piece of carrot cake and I'm stuffed.









Happy Birthday, Kristi!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

strawberries and cream oatmeal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 chicken enchildas and some spanish rice for lunch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Burger and fries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A piece of combination and a piece of pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had a bag small bag of cool ranch Doritos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover chicken enchilads y spanish rice for breakfast.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Blueberry muffin.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Chocolate chip granola bar and peach yogurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother just gave me one of these:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This surprised me because it was really good. 4 minutes in the microwave and done. Wasn't super filling, but I'm good for the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin y banana nut muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister's friend at work mad her some cheddar broccoli soup earlier this week but she never ate it. Looks like I was the test subject. Just ha it for lunch and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Lobster Mac and cheese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

early dinner. My sister bought me a footlong chili cheese coney, tater tots, and a Route 44 Coke.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had Sushi.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Started the day off with a biscuit and some gravy, 2 eggs and a handful of tater tots, ended the day with Meatloaf, mashed tater volcaner and some cooked carrots, it was a good food day.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Girlfriends moms side Christmas dinner (turkey,ham,stuffing,mashed potatoes, broccoli casserole, turnip) desert was (chocolate trifle and also peanut butter cookie)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Started the day off with a biscuit and some gravy, 2 eggs and a handful of tater tots, ended the day with Meatloaf, mashed tater volcaner and some cooked carrots, it was a good food day.


I can't stop staring at your avi.









I'm fine now,Sister-in-Law made beef stew,and although I wasn't very hungry, I ate it and I am f'n stuffed.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A Peanut Butter and Jelly Doughnut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles not to be confused with a blue waffle.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

A big ass spoon full of cookie dough and root beer, I'm a real American!


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Egg and cheese breakfast sandwich on an English muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover beef stew


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Blueberry waffles and some scrambled eggs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tiny bag of Fritos


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

linguini


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Had rotisserie chicken, tater tots and broccoli.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had the last of my sister's b-day carrot cake. We're having late dinner and I couldn't wait.lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

blueberry muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna soup and a garlic bread stick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

fruit loops


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lasagna soup for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 hot dogs and fries


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Some apple pie.


----------



## LeJo (Nov 17, 2021)

Fish and potatoes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks and an cinnamon muffin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Velveeta shells and cheddar cup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chocolate chip cookie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Mac, McChicken, and a large Coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ultimate Cheeseburger, Large Curly fries, and a Large Cock Coke from Jack in the Box. 








Jack in the Box sounds really kind of sexual. 🥵🥵🥵

@TeamFlareZakk @Chelsea


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Ultimate Cheeseburger, Large Curly fries, and a Large Cock Coke from Jack in the Box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Jack In The Box sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yes Jack In The Box sounds kind if sexual 😂


Hey, this is my thread. Look at the title. You have to post what you just ate.
My guess is Bayley's ass.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Hey, this is my thread. Look at the title. You have to post what you just ate.
> My guess is Bayley's ass.


You guessed correctly! 

Bayley's ass 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You guessed correctly!
> 
> Bayley's ass 🥵
> 
> View attachment 144064










🥵 🥵 🥵


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Reuben


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pizza. Every Wednesday I order a pizza for AEW Dynamite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks, actually


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Velveeta shells and cheddar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pepperoni and combination pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover Pepperoni and combination pizza. My sister in law shall not be cooking while she has covid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pepperoni pizza for dinner.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

maple and brown sugar oatmeal


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Scrambled eggs and toast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces of combination pizza for a very late lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Homemade chicken, rice, vegetable bowl. very nice but not very evil.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PB&J although the last two thirds sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas dinner: Ham,turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, mac and cheese and green bean casserole. Maybe something called ambosia for dessert. We'll see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had that Ambrosia. Basically the same thing my Mom used to make but called it 7 cup salad and used sour cream in it while my sister-in-law uses whip cream. Here's info about it in general. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...fruit-salad/&usg=AOvVaw3OXCGRLRbON9frz7mz8xpL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

toast with strawberry jelly about 3 hours ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Domino's pizza for dinner last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister in law made me a fried egg and ham sandwich and slit pea soup with ham in it. She worried it might be too salty because she has Covid and her taste is out of whack, but it was really good. Gracias.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Piece of mi hermano's birthday cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of Hormel chili


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cherry turnover


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter fudge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hormel chili


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry waffles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pizza Hot pocket


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister-inpLaw made me two grilled ham and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

peanut butter fudge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beef ravioli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

turkey dumpling soup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover turkey dumpling soup para desayuno.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

P B&J all of which sound kind of sexual. @TeamFlareZakk 

Happy New Year to THE Preminent Bayley fan of WF.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> P B&J all of which sound kind of sexual. @TeamFlareZakk
> 
> Happy New Year to THE Preminent Bayley fan of WF.


Happy New Years!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Happy New Years!
> 
> View attachment 146801


Thank you. Watching bouncing Bayley is way more fun than watching the ball drop in Times Square.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DiGiorno rising crust Pepperoni pizza plus my brother's wife is testing negative for covid now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

White castle burgers with egg and cheese on top and hash browns


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Cheez-It crackers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover pizza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PBJ sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omaha steak. some kind of buttered yellow rice ans steamed broccoli. Muy bien hecho by my Sister-in-Law.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple crisp dessert


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hormel Chili for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheez-It crackers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spaghetti and meatballs with garlic bread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin. eye shot in 80 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover spaghetti for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

two homemade cheeseburgers and French fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

footlong chili cheese coney with relish on it from Soniv, with tater tots and a Route 44 Coke from Sonic, post eye appt. My etes are still dilated and i'm posting blind.lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

blueberry muffin 4 hours ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

breakfast burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea @TeamFlareZakk I have need of your expertise on some delicate subject matter.

My Sister-in-Law made me two pulled pork sandwiches for dinner. My question to both of you is does pulled pork sound kind of sexual?🥵🥵🥵 

Hope you both are well.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @Chelsea @TeamFlareZakk I have need of your expertise on some delicate subject matter.
> 
> My Sister-in-Law made me two pulled pork sandwiches for dinner. My question to both of you is does pulled pork sound kind of sexual?🥵🥵🥵
> 
> Hope you both are well.


Yes that sounds sexual 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yes that sounds sexual 🥵
> 
> View attachment 148281


Bayley bouncel 

I just realized with eating Jack in the Box and pulled pork, I wonder what my next kind of sexual sounding food shall be? Tossed salad perhaps. 🥵


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Bayley bouncel
> 
> I just realized with eating Jack in the Box and pulled pork, I wonder what my next kind of sexual sounding food shall be? Tossed salad perhaps. 🥵


Bayley bounce 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

last of my blueberry muffins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

can of hormel chili.

I am pretty much soloing this thread right now. That's why it was named for me though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

about 3/4 of a bacon cheeseburger my sister gave me cause she wasn't hungry.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Jambalaya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

steak fajitas and spanish rice. @Chelsea 4k til pyrion in da mud.  

Cheers, chica!!!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

quarter pound king spicy chicken jr and fries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Cinnamon roll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I took the rest of the steak fajita leftovers and ate it with some Spanish Rice for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Salmon tacos topped with mango salsa, and a side of dirty rice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a late dinner. fried chicken, macaroni and cheese, mashed potatoes et gravy, and mixed vegetables, Gracias to nt brother's wife.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


I eat that very thing for lunch every weekend


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omelette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

too the leftover macaroni and mixed it with a can of chili and Voilà! chili mac and Pepsi for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tiny bag of fritos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

homemade chili and cornbread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili mac after appt. The combo flu and covid booster has left me quite tired.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

even more chili mac for a late lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 pieces of homemade peanut butter chocolate fudge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chicken tortilla soup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

leftover chicken tortilla soup for breakfast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin 🥵 🥵


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

2 chili dogs with shredded cheese, Nathan's Onion Rings with spicy mustard, and a Pepsi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> View attachment 149293
> 
> 2 chili dogs with shredded cheese, Nathan's Onion Rings with spicy mustard, and a Pepsi


Honestly man, that looks great to me right now.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Honestly man, that looks great to me right now.


I can tell you myself, it was fucking awesome, not just awesome, fucking awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I can tell you myself, it was fucking awesome, not just awesome, fucking awesome.


🥵🥵🥵 I am envious. If you have ever read through this thread, you'll see I love chili cheese dogs and Pepsi. Onion rings are nice too. There is a pic of me as a young child drinking a Pepsi. It's been a lifelong love affair and I fucking love Pepsi.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> 🥵🥵🥵 I am envious. If you have ever read through this thread, you'll see I love chili cheese dogs and Pepsi. Onion rings are nice too. There is a pic of me as a young child drinking a Pepsi. It's been a lifelong love affair and I fucking love Pepsi.


I love Pepsi, I usually always take one to school for my lunch, I don't like school milk, Alaska ruined it for me...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I love Pepsi, I usually always take one to school for my lunch, I don't like school milk, Alaska ruined it for me...


The coolest thing when I was in junior high was that the school had a vending machine and we could forego school lunch and buy apple or cherry pies, other snacks and soda. 

Yes, I bought the Pepsi. Pepsi is a fuckton better than milk. I do like chocolate milk though.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Tomato artichoke soup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never had this and I loved it. Fell asleep before I could post it here though. Need to buy more of these. @Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

banana nut muffin 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chili for lunch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sister just gave me a donut and some senorita bread which is Filipino of all things. Really good too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 hot dogs with ketchup et mustard.


----------

